# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Scirra Construct 2

## Tyler Durden

Messieurs, Mesdames, si je me tiens devant vous ce soir c'est pour vous présenter un petit logiciel de création de jeux. Feu El Gringo, vous en avait déjà parlé il y a quelques mois, dans la rubrique download de votre magazine préféré.  Jeune, méconnu, open source et très puissant, Construct de Scirra.
 Non ne fuyez pas, car il n'est pas question ici de longues lignes de code indigestes; carburant à Direct X 9, ce logiciel vous permettra de réaliser n'importe quel genre de jeu 2D, au seul prix de votre imagination et de votre temps.

 Pour ce faire vous avez à votre disposition des centaines d'outils en tout genre, et un système extrêmement poussé et riche "d'événements", permettant de donner vie à vos créations.
 Plus que de longs discours sans intérêt, passons aux choses importantes de la vie. "Comment on fait les bébés ?" Tu vas voir petiot, c'est très simple. Tu vas ici, tu clics un peu partout jusqu'à trouver le lien de téléchargement, ensuite, tu attends que le marmot arrive (3 ou 4 secondes pour ceux qui en ont des grosses), tu clics sur l'installeur et tu attends encore, oui c'est ça la vie, attendre.
 Le but de cette petite présentation est de créer des vocations, lancez vous ! La communauté française étant quasi inexistante, le forum attaché à cette news vous servira à déverser toutes vos conneries. Le génie prétentieux Mephisto et votre humble serviteur, serons naturellement là pour se moquer de vos incompétences chroniques et vous envoyer paître à la moindre demande de tutos.
 Pour finir, voici une petite vidéo de trucs réalisables et quelques liens utiles.

-Site officiel
-Wiki
-Tutos
 -
 Et si vous vous lancez dans l'aventure, n'hésitez pas à demander à Half,-le droit d'ouvrir un Devblog pour nous faire suivre la gestation du niard.

Voir la news (2 images, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

Uhmm... Ca semble méchamment intéressant pour tester quelques idées, plutôt que de les écrire dans le topic qui va bien... Hop hop !

----------


## BigDams

Pourquoi "Feu El Gringo" ?!? N'est-il pas immortel ?

----------


## Louck

Tient ca me rappelle RpgMaker.
Je vais tester pour voir .

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Tient ca me rappelle RpgMaker.
> Je vais tester pour voir .


C'est pas vraiment comparable, Construct est réellement puissant, permettant de faire des jeux de qualité pro, des point&click en tout genre, des jeux de gestion pointus, des RTS, plateformes HD style Braid, casse briques etc... Il n'a de limite que l'imagination.

Bon test.  :;): 




> Pourquoi "Feu El Gringo" ?!? N'est-il pas immortel ?


Si seulement...

----------


## ethelle

Le logiciel est intéressant, mais c'est seulement pour Windows...

Alors qu'aujourd'hui on joue de plus en plus sur Mac, Linux, consoles et téléphones mobiles, c'est vraiment dommage.

----------


## Louck

> C'est pas vraiment comparable, Construct est réellement puissant, permettant de faire des jeux de qualité pro, des point&click en tout genre, des jeux de gestion pointus, des RTS, plateformes HD style Braid, casse briques etc... Il n'a de limite que l'imagination.
> 
> Bon test.



C'étais pour le coté "événements". Mais je viens de jeter un oeil sur le tuto.
Et ca semble être une combinaison d'un fake Visual Basic avec un Game Maker-dont-j'ai-plus-le-nom.

Enfin ca peut être sympa pour faire des petits trucs originaux. Je m'y lancerai bien un jour, pour un truc à la con.


PS : Ils n'ont pas un projet d'exemple pour avoir une approche noobie ?
PS2 : C'est The Game Factory, voila ! Haha.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ils n'ont pas un projet d'exemple pour avoir une approche noobie ?


Tu devrais trouver ton bonheur ici.

----------


## ethelle

> Le logiciel est intéressant, mais c'est seulement pour Windows...
> 
> Alors qu'aujourd'hui on joue de plus en plus sur Mac, Linux, consoles et téléphones mobiles, c'est vraiment dommage.


Je me réponds à moi même, car j'ai trouvé la perle rare, un logiciel similaire à Construct et qui permet de faire des jeux portables : Game Editor ( http://game-editor.com ).

Pour l'instant il supporte  Windows, Pocket PC / Windows Mobile, Handheld PC, Windows Mobile-based Smartphones, GP2X et Linux.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Je me réponds à moi même, car j'ai trouvé la perle rare, un logiciel similaire à Construct et qui permet de faire des jeux portables : Game Editor ( http://game-editor.com ).


Parler de perle rare est peut être un peu prématuré sans périodes de tests, les features listés sur le site que tu proposes sont quand même vachement réduites par rapport à Construct.

De plus, pour un usage sérieux, il est payant, ce qui n'est pas le cas de Construct, et que ce dernier, bénéficiant de Direct X 9, est aussi bien plus puissant. (Probablement le logiciel de ce type le plus puissant, et de loin.)

Edit: D'ailleurs Construct peut accueillir des plugin C++, donc l'adaptation des jeux créés sur d'autres plateformes est probablement techniquement possible. (Je vais me renseigner sur le forum officiel.)

----------


## ethelle

> Sauf que pour un usage sérieux, il est payant, ce qui n'est pas le cas de Construct, et que ce dernier, bénéficiant de Direct X 9, est donc bien plus puissant.


Les versions libres de Game Editor et de son runtime sont des logiciels libres GPL3, donc il faut adopter la même licence pour ton jeu.

Cette licence t'impose juste de fournir ton code source, elle ne t'empêche pas de le vendre (si c'est ce que tu entends par "usage sérieux").

Un fait intéressant : contrairement à d'autres projets sous double licence, les développeurs peuvent externes au projet peuvent être obtenir une part des revenus ( http://game-editor.com/Sharing_Softw...in_Open_Source ).

Sinon je ne connais pas les capacités graphiques de Game Editor, je suppose que la portabilité sur mobile oblige à des compromis, mais je pense que la liberté du joueur importe plus que quelques effets graphiques.

---------- Post ajouté à 00h10 ----------




> Edit: D'ailleurs Construct peut accueillir des plugin C++, donc l'adaptation des jeux créés sur d'autres plateformes est probablement techniquement possible. (Je vais me renseigner sur le forum officiel.)


J'ai parcouru le forum de Construct et j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'il se foute de tout ce qui n'est pas PC de bureau Windows.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Sinon je ne connais pas les capacités graphiques de Game Editor, je suppose que la portabilité sur mobile oblige à des compromis, mais je pense que la liberté du joueur importe plus que quelques effets graphiques.


C'est pas qu'une question d'effets graphiques, le nombre de sprites en mouvements, le nombre de frames par animation ou le nombre de "règles" exécutées simultanément à la seconde, sont des exemples, qui, sur des logiciels comme Game Maker, MM2 et probablement "Game Editor" peut vite devenir catastrophique pour le framerate. Alors que les seules limites de Construct (DX9) sont les spécificités de la machine qui fait tourner le truc.

---------- Post ajouté à 00h13 ----------




> J'ai parcouru le forum de Construct et j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'il se foute de tout ce qui n'est pas PC de bureau Windows.


C'est aussi un peu mon cas  :^_^: .

----------


## deephurt

quand bête de ma part car je vais déja connaitre la réponse mais il y a quelque part des tuto en français?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> quand bête de ma part car je vais déja connaitre la réponse mais il y a quelque part des tuto en français?


Je n'ai jamais trouvé de bon tuto Français mais ce forum a la prétention de pallier ce fait, découvre Construct, et si tu as un problème ou des questions, poste les et on te répondra sous forme de tuto. (Les ".cap" sont échangeables ce qui est pratique pour corriger, modifier, tester des choses entre plusieurs utilisateurs.)

----------


## Mephisto

Je suppose que tu souhaites savoir si il existe des tutos en français pour Construct, à ma connaissance, pas du tout, même pas une traduction de ceux existants dans la langue de Mr Bean. Par contre il y a quelques vidéos sur Youtube assez compréhensible même sans le son et qui permettent de s'en sortir, comme celle de "Ghost Shooter". 

Avec le temps on essayera de proposer, peut être pas des tutos complets, mais au moins quelques fiches d'aides ou un sorte de FAQ.  :;): 

Edit : grilled. Et ouais, comme Tyler aussi, .cap et tout.

Edit 2 : S'toi le génie prétentieux Tyler "Todd H." Durden.  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> S'toi le génie prétentieux Tyler "Todd H." Durden.


C'est ça ta "vengeance" ? Peuh, petit joueur va.

----------


## Edell

Han ça me rappelle The Games Factory, logiciel que j'utilisais quand j'avais 12 ans pour faire mes premiers jeux ._. C'est p'tet bien plus évolué mais je retrouve trop de repères identiques.

Edit : ah bah qqun l'a déjà mentionné.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> C'est p'tet bien plus évolué mais je retrouve trop de repères identiques.


Il y a un fossé, c'est vraiment pas la même catégorie de logiciel. 

Construct est assez complexe, il faut plusieurs semaines pour être seulement, à l'aise. Après plusieurs mois on découvre encore des choses. 
Le système est tellement riche et malléable, qu'on peut créer sois même ses propres routines.

En gros toutes les "clés" de prog classique sont remplacé par des mots et formules, en les assemblant avec des "objects", variables, fonctions, et autres "behaviors", on peut créer ses propres scripts.

A partir de là, tout est réalisable, il n'y a tout simplement pas de limite. On peut (pourrait) reproduire, n'importe quel jeu 2D de n'importe quel style existant, sur Construct.
La seule limite étant le talent du développeur. Comme en programmation classique finalement. Et c'est ça qui fait de Construct un logiciel unique dans son domaine.

----------


## Kudjat

> Pourquoi "Feu El Gringo" ?!? N'est-il pas immortel ?



euh, j'ai du louper un épisode, mais il s'est passé quoi avec El Gringo ???

----------


## Froyok

Il est mort.





Enfin pas loin, il a quitté la rédaction du mag. Pour une histoire de prostitué et de clause abusive avec un médecin roux.

----------


## Kudjat

ah ok, me demandais pourquoi il n'y avait plus sa trace dans le mag

----------


## CPC Père Blastor

Ça sent la nuit blanche  ::rolleyes:: 

Merci !

PS: je pense traduire les tuto pdf pour un ami je vous enverrais les links au fur et à mesure

Edit: Merci Sitzkrieg :;):

----------


## SangSucre

Salut,

J'ai trouvé des tutoriels en français:

http://construct.frenchboard.com/tutos-c3/

 ::):

----------


## Tyler Durden

Oui malheureusement ils sont très mauvais, amateur, mal écrit, pas suivi. Rien d'intéressant. Débute avec les tutos officiels, l'anglais n'est pas une barrière insurmontable.

----------


## ethelle

> C'est aussi un peu mon cas .


  C'est bien dommage, car ce n'est pas si difficile de faire des jeux portables (j'en développe un actuellement) et la plupart des joueurs n'ont pas les moyens ou l'envie de se procurer tous les OS, consoles et téléphones.  Même commercialement c'est un bon choix :  http://blog.wolfire.com/2008/12/why-...s-x-and-linux/

----------


## Tyler Durden

Oui oui, mais quand tu dis "la plupart des joueurs", c'est faux. Malgré l'augmentation significative de joueurs sur portables et autre téléphones (qui sont fait pour téléphoner _*vieux con inside_), "la plupart des joueurs PC" sont à 90% équipés d'un bon vieux OS Windows.

----------


## Gwargl

Et si vous finissiez vos jeux respectifs au lieu de vous chicaner sur le fait de savoir qui a le meilleur moteur ?  ::P:

----------


## perverpepere

> l'anglais n'est pas une barrière insurmontable.


Alors là c'est vite dit.
Moi j'ai essayé plusieurs fois de l'escaladé, et à chaque fois j'suis retomber sur mon derriere  ::(:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Et si vous finissiez vos jeux respectifs au lieu de vous chicaner sur le fait de savoir qui a le meilleur moteur ?


Mais nan, le but est juste de partager.

---------- Post ajouté à 12h03 ----------




> Alors là c'est vite dit.
> Moi j'ai essayé plusieurs fois de l'escaladé, et à chaque fois j'suis retomber sur mon derriere


C'est pour ça que ce topic existe, pour aider et répondre aux questions éventuelles.

----------


## perverpepere

> C'est pour ça que ce topic existe, pour aider et répondre aux questions éventuelles.


Oui, d'ailleurs je remerci fortement l'auteur du topic et les internautes qui aideront  :;): 
Pour ma part je vais d'abords regarder les tuto video proposé un peu plus haut, puis faire le ménage dans ma tete pour poser les bases du jeu que je veus "developper", et ensuite si j'arrive jusque là et que j'ai des soucis de réalisation peut etre que j'ferais appel à vos services.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Flûte, ça marche pas sur Windows 2000  ::(:

----------


## ethelle

> Flûte, ça marche pas sur Windows 2000


Mode Tyler Durden ON

Tu ne représentes que 1% des utilisateurs, donc va mourir!

Mode Tyler Durden OFF

----------


## zeblob

Ca ressemble fichtrement a Game Maker... Ils ont meme repompé le logo

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ah ouais le logo !  ::o:  Bien vu.

----------


## Herrmann Goulag

Ouaaah! Thanks pour le lien, je vais enfin pouvoir faire un jeu dont mes fifilles sont les heroines, ca va etre drole!

----------


## perverpepere

> Ouaaah! Thanks pour le lien, je vais enfin pouvoir faire un jeu dont mes fifilles sont les heroines, ca va etre drole!


JE te souhaites pas qu'un moddeur fou passe dessus, ca pourrais faire désorde dans ta famille  ::siffle::

----------


## Gulien

J'avais déjà jeté un coup d'oeil à cet outil, et c'est vrai qu'il est efficace (tu gagnes un temps fou par rapport à la prog classique). Mais j'avoue avoir une ptite préférence pour XNA de Microsoft, qui reste quand même plus puissant une fois maîtrisé (je trouve).

----------


## Voltrek

Pour avoir passé pas mal de temps à tester divers outils de création de jeux, je ne peux que abonder dans le sens Tyler Durden : Construct est sans doute ce qui se fait de mieux dans le genre. Pour Game Maker ou Multimedia Fusion (anciennement Game Factory), dès qu'on veut quelque chose d'inhabituel ou de sophistiqué, il faut coder. Et coder ça tue un peu l'intérêt de ce genre d'outil, dans ce cas, autant faire du C++ directement. Pour l'instant je n'ai vu aucune limitation de ce style dans Construct.

----------


## GdabZ

Coder c'est du plaisir aussi.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Pour l'instant je n'ai vu aucune limitation de ce style dans Construct.


Après plusieurs mois d'utilisation, je te confirme, je n'en ai rencontré aucune. Du jeu de gestion complexe au fallout-like, les essais mené avec Mephisto se sont tous soldés par des succès.
Il faut souvent se creuser la tête plusieurs jours pour créer ses propres fonctionnalités et routines, mais c'est que du bonheur.

----------


## Mephisto

Ouais, ben là moi je galère avec mon truc.  ::cry:: 

L'un des intérêts de Construct aussi selon moi, c'est sa gestion des résolutions : on est très très libre à ce niveau, contrairement à du RPG Maker par exemple, pour les autres je saurais pas dire. 

@ ethelle : On ne dit pas que Construct est la panacée ni le middleware ultime pour créer un jeu.  Mais pour quelqu'un comme tyler ou moi, qui aimons jouer sur pc ( et quasi uniquement la dessus, perso jouer sur un téléphone ne m'a jamais attiré ) et qui ont envie de développer un jeu, quelque soit sa prétention, Construct se présente comme étant l'alternative la plus intéressante. Certes, ça limite le portage, mais si ça ne nous interesse pas de developper une version iphone ou linux de notre jeu, tant pis pour nous. ::P:

----------


## Froyok

> Coder c'est du plaisir aussi.


Toi je t'engage !  ::O: 

Je hais ça, mais obligé hélas, que je suis.

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai testé hier soir ce soft et c'est franchement bluffant de simplicité !!
Bon j'ai pas fait des choses très compliquées non plus, mais je trouve que le concept est excellent et que le machin en a dans le ventre.

Petite question à ceux qui gèrent bien le truc: y'a moyen de faire de la 3D iso ou un truc dans le style ?

----------


## Mephisto

Pour la 3D iso : Ouais, y a moyen, faut juste réussir à bien appréhender le concept, mais par exemple, la démo technique d'Era Vulgaris de tyler, utilise une forme de 3D isométrique. 

Sur le forum officiel je me souviens avoir vu également ceci et encore cela, par exemple. ::): 

En fait le tout reste de la 2D, mais c'est la façon dont sont faits les graphismes et l'exploitation de l'axe Z qui donne l'impression de perspective.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Voici un petit .cap à analyser pour les débutants, pour faire fonctionner une saisie de texte (pour renommer un héros par exemple) et créer une dépendance entre un "text" et une variable. Il vous montrera comment fonctionne l'event sheet et en particulier, les sub-events et la fonction "else" (qui n'est pas évidente à placer au premier abord).

Ça se récupère* ici*.

----------


## Gwargl

Euh... le texte de l'exemple c'est fait exprès pour interpeller le lecteur ? Ou un lapsus révélateur ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Mystère.

----------


## Voltrek

Impossible d'ouvrir le fichier. J'ai le message "Mémoire insuffisante"  ::huh:: 
Mon Construct est à la version 0.99.62 et je suis sous Windows XP.

----------


## Mephisto

Huhu, ça c'est parce que Tyler utilises la 0.99.84 (unstable), pas si instable que ça d'ailleurs. 

Tu la trouveras ici : http://www.scirra.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=5938

 :;):

----------


## SangSucre

Bonjour,

Pensez-vous qu'il est préférable d'attendre la 1.0 de Construct avant de commencer un projet?
J'ai testé rapidement, ça a l'air vraiment complet  :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

A priori non, les nouvelles versions remplacent les anciennes sans aucun problèmes.

----------


## Mephisto

> Bonjour,
> 
> Pensez-vous qu'il est préférable d'attendre la 1.0 de Construct avant de commencer un projet?
> J'ai testé rapidement, ça a l'air vraiment complet


Tyler m'a souvent posé cette question et, à titre personnel, j'ai conduit un projet ( et donc un même fichier .cap ) au travers de plusieurs mise à jour, 4 ou 5 au bas mot. Cette 1.0 corrigera quelques problèmes et finira d'implanter les fonctions encore absentes, mais le corps du programme restera le même.

----------


## ethelle

> @ ethelle : On ne dit pas que Construct est la panacée ni le middleware ultime pour créer un jeu.  Mais pour quelqu'un comme tyler ou moi, qui aimons jouer sur pc ( et quasi uniquement la dessus, perso jouer sur un téléphone ne m'a jamais attiré ) et qui ont envie de développer un jeu, quelque soit sa prétention, Construct se présente comme étant l'alternative la plus intéressante. Certes, ça limite le portage, mais si ça ne nous interesse pas de developper une version iphone ou linux de notre jeu, tant pis pour nous.


Aucun problème, je signalais juste qu'il existe une alternative pour les gens ouverts.

Il en existe même d'autres :

- Novashell pour les jeux 2D : http://www.rtsoft.com/novashell/
- Platinium Arts sandbox pour les jeux 3D : http://sandboxgamemaker.com/

----------


## Froyok

> - Platinium Arts sandbox pour les jeux 3D : http://sandboxgamemaker.com/


Heu oui mais nan...
Ça c'est du cube engine bas de game. Effet playschool et la gestion de pleins de trucs (shaders, IA) vraiment mauvais. J'ai tenu 20 minutes dessus. 
Quitte à conseiller un moteur 3d, je dis *UDK* (Unreal Engine 3) et rien d'autre.
L'UDK permet de de créer des projets indépendant et gratuitement (et surtout gère plein, plein de trucs...). Bon le seul soucis reste la licence pour le cas d'un projet commercial.

Tien j'en profite, mes derniers rendu avec l'UDK  :B):  :
 

Il y a aussi Unity, mais je suis pas trop fan...

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Aucun problème, je signalais juste qu'il existe une alternative pour les gens ouverts.


Il existe toujours une alternative à tout. Surtout pour les gens ouverts. C'est parfois même très sale.




> L'UDK permet de de créer des projets indépendant et gratuitement (et surtout gère plein, plein de trucs...). .


Mouais, l'UDK faut aimer, c'est pas le Saint Graal non plus... Par contre si on pouvait recentrer sur le sujet de ce topic, Construct.

----------


## Froyok

> Mouais, l'UDK faut aimer, c'est pas le Saint Graal non plus... Par contre si on pouvait recentrer sur le sujet de ce topic, Construct.


Tu y as touché au moins ?  ::rolleyes:: 
Bon j'arrête, promis.  ::P:

----------


## Gwargl

[HS]
Je cherche de mon côté un moteur d'idées implémentant quelques algorithmes de talents. Si vous en connaissez, partagez s'il vous plait !

Parce que les API ou les moteurs c'est bien. Au début on a envie de jouer avec, on fait les tutoriaux, on bricole des trucs et puis après... c'est les affres de la page blanche  ::sad:: 

[/HS]

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai joué un peu avec Construct ce week-end, et c'est franchement bien foutu, simple à utiliser et à comprendre. Je commence un petit shooter en vue top-down, inspiré du tuto shooter.
J'ai réussi assez facilement à créer une première ébauche de niveau avec couloirs et salles, plus quelques effets de lumière, etc... Le plus dur ce n'est pas la création du jeu en lui-même mais plutôt sa conception.

----------


## ethelle

> [HS]
> Je cherche de mon côté un moteur d'idées implémentant quelques algorithmes de talents. Si vous en connaissez, partagez s'il vous plait !
> 
> Parce que les API ou les moteurs c'est bien. Au début on a envie de jouer avec, on fait les tutoriaux, on bricole des trucs et puis après... c'est les affres de la page blanche 
> 
> [/HS]


 Si tu manques d'inspiration, pourquoi ne pas participer à un projet existant?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Tu y as touché au moins ? 
> Bon j'arrête, promis.


Bah oui j'y ai touché abruti puisque je t'ai demandé conseil à deux reprises. Bon froyok, va prendre ton café et reviens.




> Je cherche de mon côté un moteur d'idées implémentant quelques algorithmes de talents. Si vous en connaissez, partagez s'il vous plait !
> 
> Parce que les API ou les moteurs c'est bien. Au début on a envie de jouer avec, on fait les tutoriaux, on bricole des trucs et puis après... c'est les affres de la page blanche





> Le plus dur ce n'est pas la création du jeu en lui-même mais plutôt sa conception.


Oui, c'est illusoire de penser que l'absence de codage amène la créativité, un bon codeur n'a jamais fait un bon créateur de jeux et inversement.

----------


## Froyok

> Bah oui j'y ai touché abruti puisque je t'ai demandé conseil à deux reprises. Bon froyok, va prendre ton café et reviens.


Hého, pas la peine d'insulter. Je te signale que tes mp me demandait d el'aide, mais j'ai jamais vraiment su si tu avais fait réellement quelque chose avec. Je suis pas dans ton dos...

----------


## Tyler Durden

Abruti c'est affectueux. Connard. 



Spoiler Alert! 


(Affectueux aussi, mais un peu moins, pas beaucoup, petit peu)

----------


## TastyKool

Tant d'amour, on sent que c'est le printemps.

Pour en revenir au sujet, vous savez où on peut trouver de vrais infos utiles sur construct ? Genre des vrais tutoriaux, les listes des variables et là où on peut y faire appel (par exemple j'ai découvert qu'on pouvait afficher un score en mettant dans la zone de texte dans les évènements: global('nomdelavariableglobale'), info que je ne trouvais pas sur leur site. Je trouve leur wiki un peu just. C'est bien dommage car le logiciel est bien cool. Plus ergonomique que game maker, mais un peu plus relou quand il s'agit de s'y retrouver avec leur aide ou leurs forums sans vraies infos.

Exemple d'info que je cherche: comment on fait des boucles pour du tour par tour ? Il faut forcément coder en python (qui d'après ce que j'ai compris ne fonctionne plus sur les actuelles versions de construct)?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Pour en revenir au sujet, vous savez où on peut trouver de vrais infos utiles sur construct ?


Ici ? Le forum officiel aussi. Avec Construct il faut mettre les mains dans le cambouis et découvrir pas mal de choses par sois même. Ou se faire aider par un con. Comme Mephisto.




> Exemple d'info que je cherche: comment on fait des boucles pour du tour par tour ? Il faut forcément coder en python (qui d'après ce que j'ai compris ne fonctionne plus sur les actuelles versions de construct)?


Aucunement besoin du python, absolument tout système est faisable via les variables et les outils dispos, il faut juste apprendre à "penser construct".

----------


## Mephisto

> Tant d'amour, on sent que c'est le printemps.
> 
> Pour en revenir au sujet, vous savez où on peut trouver de vrais infos utiles sur construct ? Genre des vrais tutoriaux, les listes des variables et là où on peut y faire appel (par exemple j'ai découvert qu'on pouvait afficher un score en mettant dans la zone de texte dans les évènements: global('nomdelavariableglobale'), info que je ne trouvais pas sur leur site. Je trouve leur wiki un peu just. C'est bien dommage car le logiciel est bien cool. Plus ergonomique que game maker, mais un peu plus relou quand il s'agit de s'y retrouver avec leur aide ou leurs forums sans vraies infos.
> 
> Exemple d'info que je cherche: comment on fait des boucles pour du tour par tour ? Il faut forcément coder en python (qui d'après ce que j'ai compris ne fonctionne plus sur les actuelles versions de construct)?


Je crois que tyler à bien répondu, à part ici et le forum/site officiel, y a pas grand chose sur Construct, si ce n'est l'expérience que l'on acquiert soi-même. :;):  Pour les variables, dur de faire une liste étant donnés que l'on peut en créer autant que l'on souhaite ( de deux types, numérique ou chaine de caractères ). Et on peut y faire appel à peu près n'importe où dans l'event sheet, que ce soit l'afficher tel quelle, l'utiliser dans un calcul ou encore y appliquer une fonction mathématique. ::): 

Pour tes boucles afin de faire un jeu au tour par tour, je pense que c'est faisable uniquement avec les outils de Construct, sans passer par du Python.
Dans l'event sheet, l'objet System possède un onglet "loops", il y a certainement moyen de les utiliser dans un système de tour par tour. Par contre je ne saurais pas te dire exactement comment, je n'ai jamais essayé de faire un tel système pour le moment. 

Et puis comme dit tyler, faut "penser Construct". 

@ Gwargl : Le meilleur moyen c'est de penser à un jeu auquel tu aimerais jouer. Apres à toi de le faire avec tes mimines. Et si tu as pas d'idées, on a un topic qui en est rempli à ras bord ici. :;): 


Pis s'toi le con tyler. :tired:

----------


## JulLeBarge

Tite question à 3 francs (ouai je sais ça fait pas cher..): je cherche à animer un sprite qui dispose de 3 animations différentes (repos, marche et attaque) et sur lequel j'ai collé le behavior RTS, afin de le faire se déplacer sur une cible donnée (le joueur en l'occurence).

En gros, je voudrais que quand le joueur tire sur mon sprite, celui-ci se mette en mode marche et se dirige sur le joueur (cette partie fonctionne, pas de souci), puis une fois assez près du joueur se mette en mode attaque. Puis si le joueur se déplace et que le sprite est trop loin pour attaquer, que celui-ci se redéplace et attaque une fois assez près, etc... 
J'arrive pas à lancer l'animation d'attaque à une distance donnée du joueur, je pense que j'utilise pas les bonnes conditions, pouvez-vous m'éclairer ?
Et comment faire pour que le sprite se remette en mode déplacement si le joueur s'en va ?

----------


## LaVaBo

Est-ce qu'il y aurait moyen d'avoir un topo sur le programme, avec un aperçu des possibilités, des limites, et du cadre de fonctionnement ?

Avec, pourquoi pas, une petite FAQ destinée aux gens intéressés ici.

Un peu tard pour moi, je cherchais quelque chose dans le genre, mais je n'avais rien trouvé qui me convenait, donc je suis parti from scratch, mais pour une prochaine fois, pourquoi pas.

Les questions que je m'étais posées à ce moment :
- est-ce qu'il est possible de gérer une interface complexe ? Par complexe, j'entends plusieurs fenêtres, contenant par exemple des tableaux dont les données sont liées d'une fenêtre à l'autre (si je voulais coder football/catch/poney-club manager 2011, ça serait faisable sur Construct ?)

- est-ce que la résolution utilisée est ouverte ?

- est-ce que tout est géré de façon événementielle ? Par exemple, pour une action récurrente dans le temps, il est possible de faire une boucle infinie, ou c'est une histoire de timers qui envoient des tops à trapper ?

- est-ce que le code se compose de scripts, ou est-ce qu'il est possible de modifier le comportement interne du moteur de jeu ?

- accessoirement, est-ce qu'il est possible de modifier le moteur physique, autrement  que par du paramétrage ? Si non, est-ce que le paramétrage est exhaustif  ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> En gros, je voudrais que quand le joueur tire sur mon sprite, celui-ci se mette en mode marche et se dirige sur le joueur (cette partie fonctionne, pas de souci), puis une fois assez près du joueur se mette en mode attaque. Puis si le joueur se déplace et que le sprite est trop loin pour attaquer, que celui-ci se redéplace et attaque une fois assez près, etc... 
> J'arrive pas à lancer l'animation d'attaque à une distance donnée du joueur, je pense que j'utilise pas les bonnes conditions, pouvez-vous m'éclairer ?
> Et comment faire pour que le sprite se remette en mode déplacement si le joueur s'en va ?


C'est tout à fait faisable, j'laisse Mephisto te répondre, il a un peu plus touché que moi au behavior RTS.




> Est-ce qu'il y aurait moyen d'avoir un topo sur le programme, avec un aperçu des possibilités, des limites, et du cadre de fonctionnement ?
> 
> Avec, pourquoi pas, une petite FAQ destinée aux gens intéressés ici.


On y a pensé justement avec l'autre buse, mais on attendait de voir si le topic allait intéresser assez de personne pour que ce soit valable.




> Les questions que je m'étais posées à ce moment :
> - est-ce qu'il est possible de gérer une interface complexe ? Par complexe, j'entends plusieurs fenêtres, contenant par exemple des tableaux dont les données sont liées d'une fenêtre à l'autre (si je voulais coder football/catch/poney-club manager 2011, ça serait faisable sur Construct ?)


Carrément. Sans spoiler son projet, Mephisto développe un bidule de gestion bien complexe. J'ai moi même fait 2 ou 3 trucs dans ce sens sans aucune limite.




> - est-ce que la résolution utilisée est ouverte ?


Oui.




> Par exemple, pour une action récurrente dans le temps, il est possible de faire une boucle infinie, ou c'est une histoire de timers qui envoient des tops à trapper ?


Tout à fait possible. Sans problème.




> - est-ce que le code se compose de scripts, ou est-ce qu'il est possible de modifier le comportement interne du moteur de jeu ?


Il n'y a pas réellement de comportement interne du moteur, tu peux lui faire faire n'importe quel jeu 2D avec n'importe quel système. Aucune limite.




> - accessoirement, est-ce qu'il est possible de modifier le moteur physique, autrement  que par du paramétrage ? Si non, est-ce que le paramétrage est exhaustif  ?


Encore une fois c'est extrêmement malléable, tu peux lui faire faire ce que tu veux au moteur physique, du ballon qui s'envole, au rocher qui tombe, des particules qui volent au vent, ou même un corps grâce au behavior "bones".

----------


## Mephisto

> En gros, je voudrais que quand le joueur tire sur mon sprite, celui-ci se mette en mode marche et se dirige sur le joueur (cette partie fonctionne, pas de souci), puis une fois assez près du joueur se mette en mode attaque. Puis si le joueur se déplace et que le sprite est trop loin pour attaquer, que celui-ci se redéplace et attaque une fois assez près, etc... 
> J'arrive pas à lancer l'animation d'attaque à une distance donnée du joueur, je pense que j'utilise pas les bonnes conditions, pouvez-vous m'éclairer ?
> Et comment faire pour que le sprite se remette en mode déplacement si le joueur s'en va ?


Hum...à vue de nez comme ça je te propose d'ajouter un sprite, genre un gros cercle, que tu "fixeras" à ton sprite en permanence, tu le mettras "invisible on start" afin qu'il ne soit pas visible par le joueur. Ce sprite-ci représentera le "champ d'action" de ton sprite. Ainsi, dans ton event sheet, tu fais quelquechose dans ce goût là : Si Joueur "overlaps" Champ d'action -> Sprite en mode attaque. 
Je pense que ça donnerait le résultat voulu. :;):

----------


## TastyKool

Puisque vous semblez calés sur Construct, j'aurais besoin de vos conseils: je cherche à faire un jeu se déroulant sur une grille. La notion de case est importante puisque d'une tous les éléments sont centrés sur la case sur laquelle ils se situent, et intéragissent en fonction des cases situées directement à côté d'eux.

Le jeu serait au tour par tour mais pour l'instant, c'est le fonctionnement des grilles qui m'intéressent.

Pour plus d'info sur le jeu que je cherche à faire, j'ai un article et quelques illustrations sur mon blog (juste ici)
Et pour voir ce que j'ai déjà fait en me servant du comportement "GridMovement" sur construct, voici un petit jeu: Le jeu du saumon.
Téléchargement et screenshots ici: le jeu du saumon

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Hum...à vue de nez comme ça je te propose d'ajouter un sprite, genre un gros cercle, que tu "fixeras" à ton sprite en permanence, tu le mettras "invisible on start" afin qu'il ne soit pas visible par le joueur. Ce sprite-ci représentera le "champ d'action" de ton sprite. Ainsi, dans ton event sheet, tu fais quelquechose dans ce goût là : Si Joueur "overlaps" Champ d'action -> Sprite en mode attaque. 
> Je pense que ça donnerait le résultat voulu.


J'y avais pas pensé, je vais tester ça, ça devrait en effet résoudre mon problème !

----------


## Mephisto

> Puisque vous semblez calés sur Construct, j'aurais besoin de vos conseils: je cherche à faire un jeu se déroulant sur une grille. La notion de case est importante puisque d'une tous les éléments sont centrés sur la case sur laquelle ils se situent, et intéragissent en fonction des cases situées directement à côté d'eux.
> 
> Le jeu serait au tour par tour mais pour l'instant, c'est le fonctionnement des grilles qui m'intéressent.
> 
> Pour plus d'info sur le jeu que je cherche à faire, j'ai un article et quelques illustrations sur mon blog (juste ici)
> Et pour voir ce que j'ai déjà fait en me servant du comportement "GridMovement" sur construct, voici un petit jeu: Le jeu du saumon.
> Téléchargement et screenshots ici: le jeu du saumon


Je peux peut être t'aider, je bosse actuellement sur un projet, et pour ça, j'avais besoin d'une grille. Alors j'ai cherché un moyen d'en faire une. L'idée que j'ai utiliser, c'est de prendre des sprite de 32x32, transparent, et d'en recouvrir ma zone de jeu, afin de former des cases. Ces dernières sont alignées et permettent de centrer les éléments dessus.

Ensuite, dans la façon de faire, j'ai pas voulu m'emmerder à placer mes carrés de 32 pixels de coté, surtout sur des zones de jeu allant jusqu'à 1024 de coté par exemple. J'ai donc utilisé quelques variables et des boucles, voici un extrait de mon event sheet :



Je vais essayer de décrire ça. Ici je demande à Construct de me créer, au lancement du "layout", 32 lignes de 32 sprites nommés "bloc" sur le layer "blocks". On peut voir aussi que deux variables, "X" et "Y" sont incrémentées respectivement de 32 et 16 à chaque fois. Ces variables, ont peut le voir dans la première ligne de l'event 8, correspond au placement des blocs lors de la création. Ces deux variables ont pour valeur d'origine 16. 16 étant la moitié de 32 et les sprites étant créés aux coordonnées de leur "hotspot" ( le point central ), le premier bloc est bien créé dans le coin supérieur gauche de la fenêtre. En décalant chaque fois la valeur X de 32 pixels, les blocs sont créés cote à cote et non superposés.

Euh, voila, je sais pas si je suis très clair. Mais tu peux reutiliser la chose en l'adaptant à tes besoins ( taille de la zone de jeu, taille des cases... ). Et hésites pas à me poser d'avantage de questions.  :;): 

Edit : au passage j'ai lu l'article de ton blog, intéressant le concept et la charte graphique. ::): 

@ jullebarge : Je t'en prie, hésites pas à nous faire part des résultats. ::P:

----------


## JulLeBarge

Alors après un test rapide, et quelques réglages dans la gestion des animations, j'ai réussi à faire ce que je veux avec mon sprite qui sert de boite de collision. Encore merci pour cette idée !

Mais j'ai un autre problème du coup: je voudrais pouvoir copier mon sprite animé et son sprite de collision pour les multiplier (ce sont les ennemis de mon jeu), comment je peux faire pour que chaque boite de collision soit unique et associée au bon sprite ?

----------


## Mephisto

Le meilleur moyen est de laisser le .exe dupliquer lui même tes sprites, il va creer plusieurs instances de ton sprite et de ton sprite de collision qui auront leur "propre vie". 

Ainsi par exemple, tu peux creer ta map, et sur celle ci, placer des sprites invisibles qui serviront de points de spawns à tes ennemis. 
Dans l'event sheet ensuite tu mettras par exemple : 

Always -> "Sprite_collision" set position to object "Sprite_mechant"

Start of Laout
+ 
For Each Object "points de spawn" -> 

_System Create Object "Sprite_mechant" at ( pointsdespawn.X , pointsdespawn.Y )
_System Create Object "SPrite_collision" at ( pointsdespawn.X ,  pointsdespawn.Y )

Et normalement, ça devrait le faire.  :;):

----------


## JulLeBarge

Ah ouai, vraiment très fort ça  :;): 
J'ai encore pas mal de choses à apprendre !!  ::o: 

EDIT: ça ne fonctionne pas, les ennemis viennent tous sur moi dès que j'en attaque un, alors que seul celui que j'attaque devrait venir. J'ai l'impression que la commande move to player s'applique à tous les instances de mon ennemi... c'est un peu compliquée cette gestion des instances d'un même objet !

----------


## Mephisto

T'inquiètes pas, c'est normal, moi j'en apprend encore tout les jours, 80 % des coups de pouce de ce soir, je les ai découvert sur mon projet actuel commencé y a quoi, une, deux semaines. :^_^: 

Edit : Argh, zut...Bon, doit y avoir moyen de faire un "interrupteur avec une privata variables sinon. Ajoutes à ton méchant une private variable nommée genre..."switch", avec pour valeur 0.
Et fais en sorte dans ton Event Sheet que lorsque tu l'attaques, cette valeur passes à 1. Puis, dans les conditions qui font que si le méchant se fait attaquer, il vient vers le joueur, ajoutes 
"Méchant value "switch" Equal to 1".

----------


## Froyok

Ça fait plaisir de lire une conversation comme celle-la, ça me rappel un ami à moi, quand nous discutions tous les deux sur le ruby...
Content de voir du dev amateur !  ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

Finalement j'ai réussi à faire fonctionner le truc en effaçant mes points de spawn et en les re-créant... pas bien compris ce qui coinçait au début mais tout semble bien marcher maintenant, je vais pouvoir passer à autre chose (gestion de la santé, du score, etc...)  ::):

----------


## TastyKool

> Je peux peut être t'aider, je bosse actuellement sur un projet, et pour ça, j'avais besoin d'une grille. Alors j'ai cherché un moyen d'en faire une. L'idée que j'ai utiliser, c'est de prendre des sprite de 32x32, transparent, et d'en recouvrir ma zone de jeu, afin de former des cases. Ces dernières sont alignées et permettent de centrer les éléments dessus.
> 
> Ensuite, dans la façon de faire, j'ai pas voulu m'emmerder à placer mes carrés de 32 pixels de coté, surtout sur des zones de jeu allant jusqu'à 1024 de coté par exemple. J'ai donc utilisé quelques variables et des boucles, voici un extrait de mon event sheet :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/f198882...af81b4b6d5.jpg
> 
> Je vais essayer de décrire ça. Ici je demande à Construct de me créer, au lancement du "layout", 32 lignes de 32 sprites nommés "bloc" sur le layer "blocks". On peut voir aussi que deux variables, "X" et "Y" sont incrémentées respectivement de 32 et 16 à chaque fois. Ces variables, ont peut le voir dans la première ligne de l'event 8, correspond au placement des blocs lors de la création. Ces deux variables ont pour valeur d'origine 16. 16 étant la moitié de 32 et les sprites étant créés aux coordonnées de leur "hotspot" ( le point central ), le premier bloc est bien créé dans le coin supérieur gauche de la fenêtre. En décalant chaque fois la valeur X de 32 pixels, les blocs sont créés cote à cote et non superposés.
> 
> Euh, voila, je sais pas si je suis très clair. Mais tu peux reutiliser la chose en l'adaptant à tes besoins ( taille de la zone de jeu, taille des cases... ). Et hésites pas à me poser d'avantage de questions. 
> ...


Ok, tout d'abord merci pour ton conseil. J'arrive à faire un damier en utilisant ta technique.
Par contre je la comprends pas :-/
Il faut dire que je ne suis pas programmeur de formation. Du coup, j'ai quelques questions si ça ne te dérange pas.

Terrain_prime et terrain_1: c'est quoi ? Simplement des noms de boucles ?
A quoi sert terrain prime, et pourquoi les deux sous évènements dépendent de lui ?
For 'terrain' from 0 to 10, ça signifie quoi ?

(au fait, j'ai modifié mon jeu du saumon, il est dispo dans une version avec un écran plus large sur mon blog http://blogs.wefrag.com/Celibatman/2...-du-saumon-v2/ en bas de l'article )

----------


## Mephisto

La technique en soit est con, je fais un damier en alignant des cases à l'écran, mais comme je suis un flemmard, j'utilise des boucles qui vont le faire à ma place :

_Terrain_prime et terrain_bidule, c'est juste des noms que j'ai donné aux boucles parce que Construct voulait absolument les nommer. Ces boucles ne sont pas infinies et ont donc un nombre limitée d'execution. Par exemple une boucle "from 0 to 31" va s'exécuter 32 fois. Maintenant reprenons mon truc du début. 

"For 'terrain_prime' from 0 to 31" va faire que les deux sous-events seront joués 32 fois chacun.  

"For 'terrain_1' from 0 to 31" va aussi s'exécuter 32 fois. Elle va créer un bloc aux coordonnées X et Y puis ajouter 32 à X. Le tout 32 fois. 
Cela va créer une ligne de blocs à l'écran. 

"For 'y' from 1" va se jouer qu'une fois, bon j'aurais pu faire autrement qu'avec une boucle mais je devais être à fond dedans. Cette boucle-ci va ajouter 16 ( la moitié du coté des blocs ) à Y. Ce qui aura pour effet de décaler la prochaine ligne de blocs de 16 pixels vers le bas. Ainsi les blocs ne se superposeront pas. Ensuite, elle ramène X à la valeur 16. Ceci fera que la prochaine lignes de blocs commence bien tout à gauche de l'écran et pas à la suite de la précédente. 

Et c'est comme ça que je fais mon damier. Voici un exemple plus schématique, admettons que je veuille faire un rectangle de "o" dans mon post :

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO } cela est généré par l'event noté 8 sur le screen.  L'event 9 ensuite, à la même effet que la touche entrée, retour à la ligne, une ligne plus bas.

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO}event 8
<------------------------event 9
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO}event 8
<------------------------event 9
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO}event 8
<------------------------event 9
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO}event 8
etc....Ce qui donne : 

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Voila, je crois que c'est pas plus clair mais j'aurais au moins essayé.  ::unsure:: 

Edit : je vais de ce pas essayé ta nouvelle version.  :;): 




> Finalement j'ai réussi à faire fonctionner le truc en effaçant mes points de spawn et en les re-créant... pas bien compris ce qui coinçait au début mais tout semble bien marcher maintenant, je vais pouvoir passer à autre chose (gestion de la santé, du score, etc...)


Bon, ben tant mieux hein, je vois pas ce qui a changé non plus pour le coup, bonne continuation sur ton projet et tiens nous au jus.  ::P:

----------


## TastyKool

Ok, j'ai compris grâce à tes explications.
Merci !

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai un petit peu avancé sur mon jeu, voici un lien pour télécharger une première version jouable. Il y a juste un niveau, encore des trucs qui ne fonctionnent pas bien (des ennemis bloqués par exemple), il manque des sons, des décors, mais on peut déjà finir ce niveau.

http://dl.free.fr/getfile.pl?file=/GmJmRCO0

Le principe est simple: il faut trouver la sortie du niveau en évitant de se faire tuer par les ennemis. Le personnage se dirige avec les touches directionnelles et s'oriente à la souris.

Je ne pense pas que je vais continuer à développer ce jeu, pour plusieurs raisons:
- déjà, je trouve ça un peu nul comme jeu  ::|: , trop classique, trop déjà vu
- la création d'un niveau m'a pris beaucoup de temps et c'est pas la partie la plus passionnante
- j'ai utilisé des sprites trouvés sur le net, mais je ne suis pas sûr qu'ils soient tous libres.

Bref, je vais mettre ça de côté et commencer un autre projet  :B):

----------


## Tyler Durden

"Session inexistante" Je n'arrive pas à dl ton truc.

----------


## Mephisto

> "Session inexistante" Je n'arrive pas à dl ton truc.


Waip, tout pareil, "Session inexistante".




> Je ne pense pas que je vais continuer à développer ce jeu, pour plusieurs raisons:
> - déjà, je trouve ça un peu nul comme jeu , trop classique, trop déjà vu
> - la création d'un niveau m'a pris beaucoup de temps et c'est pas la partie la plus passionnante
> - j'ai utilisé des sprites trouvés sur le net, mais je ne suis pas sûr qu'ils soient tous libres.
> 
> Bref, je vais mettre ça de côté et commencer un autre projet


Rien d'étonnant à ça, au début on commence quelques petits trucs sans grande prétention, ça permet de découvrir un peu le fonctionnement de Construct, et ensuite on se dit qu'il y a moyen de faire quelquechose de bien plus intéressant. Des embryons de jeu en .cap j'en ai une bonne dizaine qui traine sur le dur.  :;):

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai mis à jour l'adresse dans mon message précédent, il y avait une erreur.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> J'ai mis à jour l'adresse dans mon message précédent, il y avait une erreur.


Bah écoute c'est super mignon ton truc, je ne peux que t'encourager à persévérer avec Construct et nous pondre un truc qui arrache !

----------


## le_poulet

Il y a moyen dans une action de type set value de rentrer autre chose qu'une valeur fixe. Par exemple pour les positions de sprite on a le droit qu'à set value et pas add value.

Je bloque la dessus, je suis sur qu'il y a une solution.

----------


## Mephisto

Il y en a une, les variables. Tu peux utiliser les variables globales par exemple : global('nomdelavariable'). Tu places cela dans ton set value et tu influes sur ta variable.  :;): 

@ jullebarge : Après test effectivement pour un premier jet c'est pas mal du tout, j'aime bien tes effets de lumières, pour le coup j'attend avec curiosité ton prochain projet. ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

Merci pour ces retours positifs, ça fait plaisir  :;): 
Je vais commencer ce week-end un nouveau truc, à priori un peu plus compliqué mais j'espère y arriver  ::):

----------


## Mephisto

Normalement avec juste une chaise, de la logique et des idées, on peut arriver à faire des choses pas mal sous Construct quand on a saisi son fonctionnement.  ::P:  N'hésites pas à revenir poster tes questions ici, même si je ne connais pas totalement le soft, ça fera bientôt un an que je fais joujou avec, donc je pense pouvoir te dépanner le cas échéant.  :;): 
Et bon courage pour ton projet.  ::):

----------


## Anxious

Bonjour les canards.

Après avoir découvert Construct grâce a cette news, me voilà lancer sur un projet de jeu à la Flashback.

Pour me faire la main sur ce logiciel, je me suis dit pourquoi ne pas essayer de reproduire les mécanismes de ce jeu dans Construct (le cloner, quoi...) pour voir si j'arrive à mettre ça en place...

Et dés le début, je bloque sur un problème simple:
J'ai une animation de marche décomposé en 12 images; mon perso doit faire un simple pas lors de la pression d'une touche (la moitié de l'anim) mais lancer l'animation complète si je laisse cette touche appuyé et l'enchainer tant qu'elle le reste.

J'ai un peu tout tester (à l'aveugle, je reconnais...) mais pas moyen de différencier ces deux façon d'appuyer sur une même touche.

Je sais que je ne comprends pas encore ni la logique, ni les possibilités de ce logiciel mais avez vous une idée sur la façon de gérer ce genre de déplacement?


*EDIT:*

Ah bein au temps pour moi...

En reprenant tout depuis le début et en mettant un Behavior « Grid» avec déplacement sur 32 pixels, un Event «Key is down» et comme action mon animation, mon perso se déplace exactement comme je voulais... 

C'était tout con (ouais vraiment j'ai honte devant la simplicité de la solution), et je pensais pourtant avoir déjà testé ça... 
Comme quoi ça aide de tout reprendre à zero.

Donc ne tenez pas compte de ma question, mais tout conseil sera le bienvenu!

Bon weekend.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Pour faire un jeu de type Faskback, utilise plutôt le behavior plateforme, il gère d'origine tous les types d'animations pour un jeu de plateforme (sauter, courir, stop etc), ainsi que la vitesse, la gravité etc...
Pour l'histoire des touches, tu peux dans l'event sheet, définir si l'action doit se produire "si" une touche est pressée, maintenue ou relâchée.

----------


## Anxious

Merci du conseil, Tyler.

Mais après moult tests, j'arrive à rien avec ce Behaviour pour des déplacement comme je les souhaite ou tout est défini par une distance en pixels.

Exemple: comment faire avec le Behaviour «Platform» pour que le sprite bouge de 32 pixels (pas un de plus, pas un de moins) sur l'appui d'une touche.

En gros est-ce que les déplacement à la flashback (une action par touche et une touche à la fois) sont régis par des mécanismes de jeu de plateforme?

Mais je vais continuer à approfondir ce Behaviour et voir ce qui m'échappe.

----------


## Tyler Durden

C'est pas con ce que tu dis, il faudrait que je test plus en avant pour te donner mon avis. En l'état le Grid mouvement peut être effectivement une très bonne alternative.

----------


## TastyKool

> C'est pas con ce que tu dis, il faudrait que je test plus en avant pour te donner mon avis. En l'état le Grid mouvement peut être effectivement une très bonne alternative.


En effet. D'autant plus que le grid movement compte aussi bien le déplacement sur la grille que la vitesse de déplacement entre les cases, donc c'est un poil plus souple que ça en a l'air.

----------


## TastyKool

Plop !

Je me permets de revenir vous hanter avec mes questions, car j'ai un petit souci.

Grâce aux explications de Mephisto, j'ai pu faire une routine générant un damier de 11 cases sur 10, chaque case étant une instance de l'objet damier.

seulement voilà, je ne trouve aucune explication sur comment appeler telle ou telle instance d'un objet. J'en aurais besoin dans l'idéal pour pouvoir faire réagir une case en fonction de la case adjacente.

Du coup une autre possibilité est envisageable: au lieu de créer chaque instance du damier séparément, je peux tout aussi bien faire un fond représentant ce damier, puisque je ne sais pas appeler des instances particulières dans mes conditions/actions.
Et du coup plutôt que de passer par le damier pour définir la case d'à côté, je fais en sorte que chaque pion sur le damier envoie à chaque fin de tour un "sonar", un petit objet créé relativement à chaque instance de l'objet jouet (pas besoin d'appeler l'instance du coup), et je fais en sorte que ces sonars soient créés à (par exemple) 33 pixels du centre de mon pion (qui fait 64x64 pixels). En gros, je créé des objets sur les cases adjacentes, et en fonction du pion en collision avec cet objet "sonar", je fais mes calculs (genre sonar sur pion ennemi: enlever 2 points de vie au pion ennemi).

Quelle solution semble la meilleure ? trouver un moyen d'appeler les instances et m'en servir pour créer des cases sur lesquelles se trouvent les pions, et appeler chacune de ces cases pour déterminer les bonus et malus appliqués au pion situé dessus ?
Ou éviter les instances et faire que chaque pion envoie un objet sur les cases adjacentes qui agira en fonction de l'objet avec lequel il est éventuellement en collision ?

J'attends votre réponse en me rongeant les ongles.

----------


## Mephisto

Euh, c'est ptet la fatigue ou la connerie, mais j'ai relu au moins 5 fois ton post et j'ai toujours rien compris. 

Je suis pas sur de bien saisir ce que tu souhaites faire. Si tu le souhaites, envoies moi ton .cap par mp ( sur dlfree ou megaupload ) et j'y jetterais un oeil. Par contre j'ai rien contre une explication plus simple de ce que tu veux, quite à m'expliquer ça en terme de gameplay, ce sera ptet plus clair.

( Je crois que l'on peut "appeler" une instance comme tu dis avec l'objet Mouse&Keyboard, avec un "over object" ou "object clicked", ça marche bien sur mon "tycoon".)

----------


## Voltrek

Je pense qu'il faut que tu crées un objet Array dans lequel tu stoquera l'état de chaque case de ton damier.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Je pense qu'il faut que tu crées un objet Array dans lequel tu stoquera l'état de chaque case de ton damier.


J'aurais répondu ça aussi, après la première lecture.

Mais de ce que je comprend (plus ou moins, c'est moyennement clair), ce sont les instances de pions ennemis que tu devrais stocker, plus que les cases qui ne sont (dans ton explication) que des coordonnées géographiques. A moins que les cases aient des propriétés différentes, comme par exemple si elles représentent différents types de terrain.
Tu seras de toute façon obligé d'instancier les pions, vu qu'ils perdent des hp, donc je pense que c'est eux que tu devrais mettre dans un tableau.

Précise quand même ton histoire de sonar, parce qu'en l'état, on ne voit pas où tu veux en venir.

----------


## TastyKool

Je vais essayer de m'intéresser à l'objet Array auquel je ne goutte que dalle pour l'instant.

Pour l'histoire du sonar, imagine un pion qui envoie une "balle" dans chaque direction (haut bas gauche droite). La balle étant un objet à part entière, c'est elle qui porte les conditions pour intéragir avec les pions en cas de collision.

Mais je pense que je vais suivre les conseils de Mephisto et plutôt essayer de gérer la collision à l'aide d'un sprite attaché à chaque pion, sprite invisible, mais chargé de la collision, et qui empiète sur les cases d'à côté (il a la forme d'un +, quoi).

Dites moi si je suis toujours pas clair.

EDIT: oh et au passage, Mephisto, si tu aimes bien les dessins sur mon blog, fais un tour sur Croustination, le site de dessins en ligne qu'on tient avec deux autres dessinateurs (on y fait une vanne par jour ouvré). http://croustination.com

----------


## Voltrek

J'ai fait un petit jeu de morpion pour tester (mais pas fini, il n'y a pas de test de victoire par exemple).
J'y utilise justement un Array pour mémoriser l'état du jeu.

Voilà le .cap :
http://dl.free.fr/cK9E0QDL9

----------


## JulLeBarge

Pour ma part, pas de nouvelles de mes projets car j'ai mis en pause Construct pour découvrir Unity 3D, bien plus complexe mais ô combien puissant !

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Pour ma part, pas de nouvelles de mes projets car j'ai mis en pause Construct pour découvrir Unity 3D, bien plus complexe mais ô combien puissant !


C'est pas le même genre de logiciel, mais c'est vrai qu'il y a des trucs sympas fait avec Unity.

----------


## LaVaBo

> C'est pas le même genre de logiciel, mais c'est vrai qu'il y a des trucs sympas fait avec Unity.


Pour un débutant, si c'est en 3D, ça doit être bien moins accessible. Enfin, faut avoir envie de démultiplier la complexité des calculs...

----------


## Mephisto

Surtout que ça implique de toucher un minimum en 3D, textures, modélisation, lumières...Déjà que de la 3D iso c'est une plaie au cul pour moi... ::rolleyes:: 

En tout cas jullebarge si tu en sors un truc, on veut voir hein.  :;): 

@ LaVaBo : Qu'est ce que ça donne en fin de compte ton problème avec tes cases adjacentes ? Tu as résolu ton soucis ?

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Surtout que ça implique de toucher un minimum en 3D, textures, modélisation, lumières...Déjà que de la 3D iso c'est une plaie au cul pour moi...


moi je connais déjà très bien Blender donc la 3D n'est pas le problème principal concernant ce soft, c'est plus la partie programmation, encore que ça soit assez simple à comprendre et qu'il existe une base énorme de scripts tout prêts. ça ne semble pas insurmontable.
On trouve aussi très facilement des modèles 3D et des textures gratos et de bonnes qualités.

Je vais essayer de créer un petit jeu de voiture une fois que j'aurai fini quelques tutos, c'est ce qui me semble le plus simple pour commencer.

----------


## LaVaBo

> @ LaVaBo : Qu'est ce que ça donne en fin de compte ton problème avec tes cases adjacentes ? Tu as résolu ton soucis ?


VAZY WOHH SPA MOI, J'AI RIEN FAIT MSIEUR L'AGENT !

Jveux pas balance mais j'crois que TastyKool il a des problèmes lui avec les cases tavu.

Jullebarge, si t'es chaud, vas-y mais ne vois pas trop élevé dès le départ, c'est le meilleur moyen de te dégoûter, pour ensuite :
- ne jamais concrétiser ton projet
- avoir plus de mal à en lancer un autre plus tard.

----------


## Mephisto

Roh putain faut que j'arrête l'absinthe moi. ::|: 

Ouais, donc même question mais pour TastyKool alors, et désolé pour la confusion, je devais être encore un peu Jean Claude Bourré de la veille.

Sinon, plusun pour LaVaBo, voir trop grand c'est le meilleur moyen de pas aller au bout et de détruire ta motivation. La plupart de mes idées à la base sont un peu trop irréalisables, ce que je fais c'est que je réduis mes attentes, va au bout, puis j'améliore petit à petit. C'est un poil plus "facile". Sinon après y a des mecs comme tyler qui ont pas peur de s'attaquer à un truc monumental, mais vu qu'il passe son temps sur Borderlands ça doit pas l'inquiéter.  :tired: 

@ TastyKool : J'ai fais un tour sur votre site, j'aime bien l'idée, le style et certains strips m'ont bien fait marrer ( l'un des dessinateurs fait pas le mot de la bite par hasard ? ).Continuez comme ça.  ::P:

----------


## TastyKool

> Roh putain faut que j'arrête l'absinthe moi.
> 
> Ouais, donc même question mais pour TastyKool alors, et désolé pour la confusion, je devais être encore un peu Jean Claude Bourré de la veille.
> 
> Sinon, plusun pour LaVaBo, voir trop grand c'est le meilleur moyen de pas aller au bout et de détruire ta motivation. La plupart de mes idées à la base sont un peu trop irréalisables, ce que je fais c'est que je réduis mes attentes, va au bout, puis j'améliore petit à petit. C'est un poil plus "facile". Sinon après y a des mecs comme tyler qui ont pas peur de s'attaquer à un truc monumental, mais vu qu'il passe son temps sur Borderlands ça doit pas l'inquiéter. 
> 
> @ TastyKool : J'ai fais un tour sur votre site, j'aime bien l'idée, le style et certains strips m'ont bien fait marrer ( l'un des dessinateurs fait pas le mot de la bite par hasard ? ).Continuez comme ça.


Si, si, c'est Helmet (QQQ sur son blog) ! Il ne me croit jamais quand je lui dis qu'il s'est fait une petite notoriété avec son mot de la bite.

Sinon c'est en effet moi qui ai un problème de case (note: toute blague visant à exprimer que j'aurais un case en moins sera immédiatement considérée comme pas drôle et son auteur sera jeté aux oubliettes) que je vais essayer de gérer via l'objet array.

J'essaye actuellement de gérer correctement ces histoires de sprite attaché servant de masque de collision, dans un mini jeu que j suis en trin de faire rapidement. C'est un bon moyen pour se faire la main. Je m'attaquerai aux arrays d'ici peu pour pouvoir avancer sur mon jeu. 

Donc je risque fort de revenir très bientôt avec des questions pointues que j'exposerai avec un évident manque de vcoabulaire.

----------


## PumpkinHead

bonjour à tous, et merci de nous avoir fait découvrir ce soft qui à l'air effectivement très puissant.

J'ai deux petites questions concernant *la gestion des ombres*, étant donné que pas mal d'entre vous semblent calé sur construct :

- après avoir un peu bidouillé, j'ai l'impression que l'ombre projetée ne prend pas en compte l'alpha des sprites ( la transparence, avec un .png dans mon cas). Du coup mes ombres sont toujours rectangulaire... Quelqu'un aurait une idée pour remédier à cela ? EDIT : c'est surement très noob comme question et je m'en excuse d'avance  ::): 

- Impossible aussi de trouver un event permettant de gérer la collision d'une ombre avec un autre objet, pour par exemple, un jeu d'infiltration, dans lequel le joueur caché dans l'ombre serait moins détectable. J'ai l'impression que cette option n'a pas été prévue dans le plugin de shadows, mais peut être existe t'il un moyen détourné ?

Je tiens à préciser qu'il n'y a pas de projet concret derrière tout ça, j'ai juste voulu voir ce qu'il était possible de faire avec les ombres et voila  ::):

----------


## LaVaBo

> - après avoir un peu bidouillé, j'ai l'impression que l'ombre projetée ne prend pas en compte l'alpha des sprites ( la transparence, avec un .png dans mon cas). Du coup mes ombres sont toujours rectangulaire... Quelqu'un aurait une idée pour remédier à cela ? EDIT : c'est surement très noob comme question et je m'en excuse d'avance


C'est pas très clair. Tu essaies d'utiliser un png pour les ombres. Ce png contient une silhouette (l'ombre portée) entourée de pixels transparents, or ils sont affichés en opaque.

C'est ça ?

T'es sûr de la "couleur transparente" de tes pixels transparents ? Par exemple, pour paint, c'est du blanc, alors que game maker voulait du noir.
Le mieux étant d'utiliser paint.NET ou gimp/toshop pour avoir la gestion de l'alpha dans l'éditeur.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Nan je crois qu'il parle de la gestion des ombres en temps réel de Construct. Le truc c'est que j'ai pas testé plus que ça et que je peux pas te renseigner tout de suite.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Nan je crois qu'il parle de la gestion des ombres en temps réel de Construct. Le truc c'est que j'ai pas testé plus que ça et que je peux pas te renseigner tout de suite.


OK je visualise.
L'ombre doit représenter la silhouette du sprite (sprite qui est un .png), or le calcul n'est pas fait sur les valeurs alpha du sprite mais sur les contours du png.

Si c'est de la 2D (utilisation d'un sprite), pourquoi ne pas reproduire les png en retournant verticalement l'image, puis en noircissant les couleurs ?

C'est  un workaround, ça ne répond pas vraiment à ta question, mais si jamais tu ne trouves pas, ça peut te dépanner.

----------


## PumpkinHead

> L'ombre doit représenter la silhouette du sprite (sprite qui est un .png), or le calcul n'est pas fait sur les valeurs alpha du sprite mais sur les contours du png.


voilà c'est exactement ça, un petit tour sur le wiki m'a eclairé :




> Currently shadows are cast from the bounding box  of the object only. If you use different shapes, you may need to use several smaller, invisible objects for casting shadows.


Donc, la gestion du canal alpha des sprites n'est pas encore reconnue, tant pis !

Lavabo, effectivement ça peut me dépanner ta technique, merci !

----------


## TastyKool

> Hum...à vue de nez comme ça je te propose d'ajouter un sprite, genre un gros cercle, que tu "fixeras" à ton sprite en permanence, tu le mettras "invisible on start" afin qu'il ne soit pas visible par le joueur. Ce sprite-ci représentera le "champ d'action" de ton sprite. Ainsi, dans ton event sheet, tu fais quelquechose dans ce goût là : Si Joueur "overlaps" Champ d'action -> Sprite en mode attaque. 
> Je pense que ça donnerait le résultat voulu.


Kikoolol les copains.

J'ai essayé cette technique dans une petite maquette (vu que le mécanisme me servira pour mes cases: en leur attachant un sprite plus grand qu'une case, recouvrant les cases adjacentes, j'ai un moyen pour interagir avec les pions des cases adjacentes grâce aux évènements "on overlaping object")

Seulement voilà, ça marche très bien pour un ennemi. Mais quand on créé plusieurs instances d'ennemis, si j'entre sur la zone d'action d'un de ces ennemis, TOUS les ennemis attaquent.
L'action semble s'appliquer à toutes les instances du même objet, alors que j'aurais besoin qu'elles agissent indépendamment les unes des autres.

De plus, je cherche à les faire se déplacer de façon indépendante.
Pour l'instant mon modèle pour les déplacer est mauvais: il consiste à faire toutes les 1000 milisecondes un remplacement d'une variable globale nommée "MOVE" par la valeur Random(4). et pour chaque valeur de Random(4) (donc 1 à 4 si je ne m'abuse), j'ai des évènements (déplacer de -32 sur l'axe X par exemple).
Souci N°1: toutes les instances se déplacent en même temps (même problème que plus haut, les actions s'appliquent à toutes les instances en même temps)
Souci N°2: les déplacements comme je les ai paramétrés font que les ennemis parfois traversent les murs et tombent hors de l'écran (moyen, n'est-ce pas ?)

----------


## PumpkinHead

Je pense qu'il faut que tu fasse une Private variable pour tes ennemis, pour que seul l'ennemi concerné réagisse, non ?

----------


## TastyKool

> Je pense qu'il faut que tu fasse une Private variable pour tes ennemis, pour que seul l'ennemi concerné réagisse, non ?


Ca fonctionnerait pour le mouvement, en effet, de choisir une variable privée, mais pas pour le fait que lorsque j'entre dans la zone d'attaque d'un ennemi TOUS les ennemis attaquent en même temps.

Ou alors c'est comme ça que ça marche ? Quand il faut faire quelque chose à une seule instance, il faut lui déclarer des variables privées dans lesquelles on stocke tout ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Pourquoi tu créés pas tous les ennemis de manière unique? Quitte à établir des règles plus nombreuses ? Tout dépends de ce que tu cherches à faire.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Pourquoi tu créés pas tous les ennemis de manière unique? Quitte à établir des règles plus nombreuses ? Tout dépends de ce que tu cherches à faire.


Si la position de chaque ennemi est instanciée (sinon ils seraient tous au même endroit), bases-toi dessus pour stocker les variables d'attaque et de déplacement de façon instanciée aussi.

Ca c'est un désavantage des logiciels très graphiques et user-friendly, pour demander de l'aide : pas moyen de balancer le bout de code qui pose problème.

----------


## Voltrek

> J'ai essayé cette technique dans une petite maquette (vu que le mécanisme me servira pour mes cases: en leur attachant un sprite plus grand qu'une case, recouvrant les cases adjacentes, j'ai un moyen pour interagir avec les pions des cases adjacentes grâce aux évènements "on overlaping object")


Pour info, pour la détection de proximité de Sprites, il y a en fait un  behavior qui est fait pour ça : *Line of Sight*. Il suffit d'ajouter le  behavior aux sprites de tes ennemis et lui donner un angle de vision de  360° et une portée. Il peut même gérer les obstacles comme des murs.  Ceci dit, si ta méthode marche, c'est pas la peine de tout casser  :;): .





> Seulement voilà, ça marche très bien pour un ennemi. Mais quand on créé plusieurs instances d'ennemis, si j'entre sur la zone d'action d'un de ces ennemis, TOUS les ennemis attaquent.
> L'action semble s'appliquer à toutes les instances du même objet, alors que j'aurais besoin qu'elles agissent indépendamment les unes des autres.


A priori, dans l'évènement collision, quand tu sélectionnes le sprite  'ennemi', c'est bien l'instance concernée par la collision que tu  sélectionnes et uniquement elle. Donc ça devrait marcher. Le problème  doit venir de la façon dont tu changes le comportement de tes ennemis.  Il faudrait que tu nous donnes plus de détails sur cette partie. Comme  le dit PumpkinHead, l'état (attaque ou repos) de chaque ennemi doit être mémorisé dans une Private variable. La règle c'est que toute information susceptible de varier d'une  instance à l'autre d'un même objet doit être mémorisée dans une Private  variable de l'objet en question. 




> De plus, je cherche à les faire se déplacer de façon indépendante.
> Pour l'instant mon modèle pour les déplacer est mauvais: il consiste à faire toutes les 1000 milisecondes un remplacement d'une variable globale nommée "MOVE" par la valeur Random(4). et pour chaque valeur de Random(4) (donc 1 à 4 si je ne m'abuse), j'ai des évènements (déplacer de -32 sur l'axe X par exemple).
> Souci N°1: toutes les instances se déplacent en même temps (même problème que plus haut, les actions s'appliquent à toutes les instances en même temps)
> Souci N°2: les déplacements comme je les ai paramétrés font que les ennemis parfois traversent les murs et tombent hors de l'écran (moyen, n'est-ce pas ?)


Quand tu sélectionnes un objet dans ton évènement périodique, Construct n'a aucun moyen de savoir de quelle instance en particulier il s'agit (contrairement au cas de la collision). Du coup il considère que tu veux sélectionner toutes les instances en même temps et il fait une seule fois le random pour toutes. Pour appliquer l'action séparément à _chaque_ instance, il faut utiliser la condition *For Each Object*. 
Pour éviter que les ennemis traversent les murs, je ne suis pas tout à fait sûr, mais il me semble qu'en donnant l'attribut *Solid* aux ennemis et aux murs on peut empêcher ça.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ça fait plaisir de voir la dynamique d'entraide de ce topic.  ::):

----------


## Mephisto

Carrément.  ::O:  Et j'en suis très heureux. Au début j'étais le seul à me dépatouiller avec les soucis sous Construct des canards, et maintenant ils volent de leurs propres ailes. J'apprends même des trucs grâce à eux. ::cry:: 

Sinon pas grand chose à ajouter aux différentes suggestions des canards pour ton problème TastyKool, je trouve ça très pertinent.

----------


## blendman

salut

Je cherchais un forum sur Construct, et je suis tombé sur celui-ci  ::): .
J'utilise Game Maker depuis 4 ans, donc, après avoir découvert Construct il y a peu, j'ai été très emballé. Notamment car je trouve Construct semble plus puissant au niveau affichage que GM8.

D'ailleurs, plus je l'utilise et plus je le trouve intéressant, et je commence un peu à comprendre sa logique, qui est assez différente de GM, même si on peut parvenir à organiser ses events de la même manière.

Je réalise en ce moment avec construct un jeu 2D iso, mais j'ai quelques difficultés à réaliser ce que je souhaite d'un point de vue pathfinding.

Mon problème :
- lorsque je clique sur la map, le personnage doit se déplacer vers l'endroit où j'ai cliqué, en évitant les obstacles.

J'ai bien tester le behavior RTS (et même les autres), mais ça fonctionne très mal lorsque les "blocks collisions" (les obstacles) sont des losanges.

Connaissez-vous une technique pour réaliser ce genre de déplacement ? (une sorte de pathfinding A* iso). 
J'aimerai que les cases de la grille pour la pathfinding fassent (64,32). Cependant, le behavior RTS ne propose pas ce format.
Si j'avais eu les connaissances suffisantes en C++, j'aurai bien essayer de modifier le code du plugin, mais je ne m'y connais pas assez en C++.

Merci de vos informations si vous en avez.

un screenshot de mon jeu (wip) :

----------


## Tyler Durden

Super classe ton projet, ça a un petit air de Little Big Adventure. 
C'est quoi ? Un hack&Slash ? 
Pour ton problème j'vais essayer de tester ça même si je sais pas encore trop comment procéder. Ptêtre un truc à base de calculs à conditions multiples.

----------


## Krobill

En général quand on fait de l'isométrique, toute la logique du jeu (dont les déplacements) n'utilise pas un système de coordonnées dans le repère de l'écran. Cela permet d'utiliser une grille complètement standard constituée de carrés plutôt que de losanges ou de rectangles. C'est au moment de l'affichage que sont transposées les coordonnées du repère de la grille vers le repère utilisé pour l'affichage. Inversement quand on veut détecter un clic souris l'opération inverse doit être effectuée pour transformer des 'coordonnées écrans' en 'coordonnées grille'.

Je ne connais pas Construct mais si tu es condamné à utiliser une grille carrée dans les coordonnées de l'écran pour profiter d'un behavior tout fait, la solution du pauvre consiste à seulement multiplier toutes les vitesses de déplacement verticales (dans l'axe y de l'écran) par 0.71 soit environ cos45°. Tu restes par contre avec des blocs 'obstacles' carrés que tu peux subdiviser en plus petits blocs éventuellement mais si tes objets sont tous orientés avec un angle de 45° ça va faire de vilaines marches d'escalier sur les bords...

----------


## Mephisto

ça  m'a l'air pas bête, essayes de créer un layout transparent couvert de sprites carrés d'une taille assez petite ( tu peux utiliser mon truc pour générer une grille vu plus haut ), et c'est sur ce dernier que tu vas pas placer tes blocs de collision "solid", l'ensemble de tes décors ne le seront pas, c'est ce layout qui servira au pathfinding ( mais sera invisible pour le joueur ).  Ensuite tu dois pouvoir utiliser le behaviour RTS.  ::): 


Y a même moyen d'automatiser l'attribut solid ou non des blocs de la grille avec un overlaps par exemple, si il y a un décor sur le bloc, hop, le bloc est solide.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## blendman

salut
Merci de vos réponses.




> Super classe ton projet, ça a un petit air de Little Big Adventure. 
> C'est quoi ? Un hack&Slash ?


Merci.
En fait, pour le moment, avec construct je réalise plutôt un prototype de jeu qu'un jeu complet. Ca me permet de tester mes gameplays, ou les animations des sprites, etc.
voici une vidéo que j'avais faites il y a environ 1 mois. Ce sont les mêmes graphismes, mais cette démo est faite avec Game Maker :


Le jeu final sera un jeu d'aventure-RPG, sans doute prévu pour du Online en multi-joueurs (donc une sorte de MORPG d'aventure).
Mais j'essaie d'axer le jeu sur une histoire, pas que du monster bashing, car le monster bashing ne m'intéresse pas trop (même si on pourra en faire)  :;): .




> Pour ton problème j'vais essayer de tester ça même si je sais pas encore trop comment procéder. Ptêtre un truc à base de calculs à conditions multiples.


ok, merci. j'ai bien tester des trucs, mais pour le moment, rien ne marche vraiment. soit le personnage s'arrête à un bloc. Soit il bute sur les blocs et fait un peu n'importe quoi.




> En général quand on fait de l'isométrique, toute  la logique du jeu (dont les déplacements) n'utilise pas un système de  coordonnées dans le repère de l'écran. Cela permet d'utiliser une grille  complètement standard constituée de carrés plutôt que de losanges ou de  rectangles. C'est au moment de l'affichage que sont transposées les  coordonnées du repère de la grille vers le repère utilisé pour  l'affichage. Inversement quand on veut détecter un clic souris  l'opération inverse doit être effectuée pour transformer des  'coordonnées écrans' en 'coordonnées grille'.


Je comprends l'idée, mais je ne saurais pas la transposer en event dans construct (pas encore, mais je vais chercher).
On m'avait parlé d'une  transposition sous forme de matrice, mais là, c'est quelque chose que je ne connais pas du tout (je suis graphiste à la base, même si j'ai fait un tout petit peu de dev (c/c++ avec la SDL, ou GMl de Game Maker).




> Je ne connais pas Construct mais si tu es condamné à utiliser une grille  carrée dans les coordonnées de l'écran pour profiter d'un behavior tout  fait, la solution du pauvre consiste à seulement multiplier toutes les  vitesses de déplacement verticales (dans l'axe y de l'écran) par 0.71  soit environ cos45°. Tu restes par contre avec des blocs 'obstacles'  carrés que tu peux subdiviser en plus petits blocs éventuellement mais  si tes objets sont tous orientés avec un angle de 45° ça va faire de  vilaines marches d'escalier sur les bords...


oui, c'est un problème que j'ai rencontré. C'est la raison pour la laquelle, j'essaie d'utiliser des blocks de collision en forme de losange, car le personnage a tendance à se déplacer avec les escaliers formés par les blocks d'une grille carrée.




> ça  m'a l'air pas bête, essayes de créer un  layout transparent couvert de sprites carrés d'une taille assez petite (  tu peux utiliser mon truc pour générer une grille vu plus haut ), et  c'est sur ce dernier que tu vas pas placer tes blocs de collision  "solid", l'ensemble de tes décors ne le seront pas, c'est ce layout qui  servira au pathfinding ( mais sera invisible pour le joueur ).  Ensuite  tu dois pouvoir utiliser le behaviour RTS.


J'ai testé en plaçant des blocks collisions suivant une grille carrée, mais hélas ça ne marche pas très bien.
Le behavior RTS ne me semble pas très au point, même pour une grille carrée.
Je vais continuer mes tests, mais j'ai l'impression que ce behavior RTS ne est assez approximatif finalement.
Je peux poster mon exemple si vous voulez le tester.




> Y a même moyen d'automatiser l'attribut solid ou non des blocs de la  grille avec un overlaps par exemple, si il y a un décor sur le bloc,  hop, le bloc est solide.


en fait, je vais créer un petit système qui permet d'ajouter des blocks collision de la taille de la grille. Et si c'est ce block collision là qui est solide. Ensuite, en cliquant dans mon éditeur de map, je peux l'ajouter ou l'enlever comme je le souhaite (je l'avais fait sur mon éditeur de map que j'avais réalisé avec GM et ça marchait très bien :


(c'est vers la fin de la vidéo, lorsque je place des losange violet sur la map, pour les collisions).

----------


## Tyler Durden

Une vidéo officiel qui envoie bien.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Terrible cette vidéo, et les jeux présentés dedans ont l'air bien sympas aussi. ça me donne envie de m'y remettre !

----------


## Zevka

Deux petites questions :

- Existe-t-il une gestion du réseau dans Construct ?
- A quel point est-on limité par les évènements du logiciel ? Peut-on aisément s'en affranchir en programmant des bout de codes soit même à côté ? (j'ai cru comprendre que c'est faisable en python et/ou C++, mais j'ai un doute)

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Deux petites questions :
> 
> - Existe-t-il une gestion du réseau dans Construct ?
> - A quel point est-on limité par les évènements du logiciel ? Peut-on aisément s'en affranchir en programmant des bout de codes soit même à côté ? (j'ai cru comprendre que c'est faisable en python et/ou C++, mais j'ai un doute)


- Oui.
- En 2D, strictement aucune limite à part celle de ton imagination. Mais c'est aussi faisable en python.

----------


## Zevka

Niquel, c'est un peu les deux seuls points qui auraient pu me retenir. Je sens que je vais me lancer dans l'aventure !

----------


## Zevka

Bon, ça part mal, le tutorial (ghost shooter) semble pas à jour (sur certains screen il fait référence à des onglets qui n'existe pas  ::cry:: ).

Comment on crée un image point ?
J'ai fait la procédure point par point, mais ça continue à tirer depuis le coin du sprite au lieu de l'image point (j'essaie par le nom, d'en faire plusieurs, de mettre 0, 1, 2, 3, 42, ça tire toujours du coin).  ::O: 

EDIT: bon bah en fait ça le prends en compte, mais ça ne part jamais réellement du point en question, c'est décalé Oo
EDIT2: l'objet que j'avais crée avait un "hotspot" décalé (surement suite à un crop), là c'est bon !  ::lol::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Oui voilà il ne faut pas confondre l'image point et le hotspot.

----------


## Ravine

> Ca ressemble fichtrement a Game Maker... Ils ont meme repompé le logo


Juste parce que j'avoue j'aime bien enculer les mouches parfois.

En realite, Construct avait ce logo bien avant le changement de logo de Game Maker. Le logo de GM etait ceci 


jusqu'a l'annonce en novembre 2009 de ce logo qui fait peur


logo qui a fait couler beaucoup d'encre (il fallait voir le forum a cette epoque, les posts defilaient, c'etait tres fun a voir. En meme temps, faut etre fou pour valider un logo aussi horrible)

et on en arrive a ca : Pacman dans un rouage



La version 0.8 de Construct, qui date d'octobre 2007 contient deja ce logo de C fusionné avec un rouage.


Sinon c'est un chouette soft, pas mal utilisé dans la communaute indie. Mangezan.

----------


## PumpkinHead

J'ai une petite question, concernant les collisions entre deux objets. Est il possible de déclencher une action lorsqu'un objet A quitte ( n'est plus en collision avec) un objet B ? J'ai beau chercher je ne trouve pas la possibilité de faire ça, ou alors faut il que je m'y prenne autrement ?

----------


## Mephisto

C'est faisable, comment exactement je sais plus trop, mais je sais que ça l'est j'ai déjà du le faire.  ::ninja::  

Sinon y a surement moyen de faire ça avec un trigger et une variable privée. C'est un peu dégueulasse mais ça fonctionne. 

Ton objet A a une variable privée avec pour valeur 0.
Il entre en collision avec un truc, ça passe à 1.
Il n'est plus en collision, la valeur passe à 2.
Ton action se déclenche et tu fais repasser la valeur à 0.

----------


## LaVaBo

> C'est faisable, comment exactement je sais plus trop, mais je sais que ça l'est j'ai déjà du le faire.  
> 
> Sinon y a surement moyen de faire ça avec un trigger et une variable privée. C'est un peu dégueulasse mais ça fonctionne. 
> 
> Ton objet A a une variable privée avec pour valeur 0.
> Il entre en collision avec un truc, ça passe à 1.
> Il n'est plus en collision, la valeur passe à 2.
> Ton action se déclenche et tu fais repasser la valeur à 0.


Ce mode de fonctionnement ne gère pas les collisions multiples.

Et la question portait justement sur le trigger 'plus en collision' non ? Si y'a pas d'événement à ce moment, impossible de modifier la valeur.

Par contre, je ne connais pas Scirra Construct, c'est de la prog plus générale, mais je pense que ça colle.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Mephisto se complique la vie, il suffit de faire un "invert condition" (clique droit sur la condition dans l'arbre) sur un "quand objet A est en collision avec objet B".

----------


## Mephisto

Sauf qu'en faisant ça l'action se declenchera tout le temps que les deux objets ne sont pas en collision, et pas uniquement apres la collision. J'y avais pensé aussi. 

Et si c'est une variable privée, et pas une globale, ça peut marcher pour de multiples collisions de differents objets. Apres y a mieux quand même je suppose.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ah ouep ok. Les différentiations à coup de variables privées c'est ce que je ferai aussi.

----------


## PumpkinHead

Hmm ok, je vois qu'il n'y a pas de solution miracle mais au moins j'ai des pistes pour résoudre mon problème, merci je vais encore chercher ! Et tenter avec les variables privées  :;):

----------


## PumpkinHead

http://www.scirra.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=6614

Traduction partielle, pour coder dans le style de Moliere !

----------


## Tyler Durden

Classe, mais je suis tellement habitué à l'interface anglaise.

----------


## Mephisto

Pareil, je préfère l'utiliser en anglais, j'y ai mes repères. Mais c'est sympa pour ceux que ça rebutais.

Sinon t'as trouvé une solution ?

----------


## PurpleSkunk

J'ai commencé à me plonger dedans pour voir, ça a l'air génial ce truc !

----------


## PumpkinHead

> Sinon t'as trouvé une solution ?


Non pas vraiment, le problème c'est que mes zones de détection sont identiques et que meme avec des variables privées, construct ne sait pas sur quel zone créer l'objet voulu. Bon je suppose que ce n'est pas très clair comme ça, je vais préparer un petit .cap pour vous montrer le soucis  :tired:

----------


## Mephisto

Ouaip volontiers, d'autant que si j'ai bien compris j'aurais peut être une solution, mais c'est pareil, à expliquer la comme ça c'est chaud.

----------


## PumpkinHead

Ok voila mon cap actuel.
Je tiens à préciser que c'est juste un test commencé dans un trajet paris Aix en Provence  ::):  niveau graphisme et gameplay je suis encore loin du but !

En fait c'est surtout pour apprendre à me servir de construct. Pour "gagner" il faut amener le mouton à l'étable en le faisant passer par toutes les barrières. Pour corser le tout, il est impossible de revenir sur une case sur laquelle on est déjà passé.

C'est là que je bloque, je ne trouve pas comment faire pour créer un objet "solide" sur la case précédemment occupée par le joueur. 
Pour 'instant l'objet en question est crée lorsque le jour avance sur une nouvelle case... ::(: 

Autre souci, je n'arrive pas a faire que construct ne créée qu'un objet à la fois, si je me et en mode debug, le compteur d'objet en jeu augmente malgrés les trigger once while true... ::huh:: 

Voila, du coup si vous avez une idée, je suis preneur !

----------


## Mephisto

Je regarde ce que je peux faire pour toi tout de suite. :;):

----------


## PumpkinHead

> Je regarde ce que je peux faire pour toi tout de suite.


Quelle classe !  :Emo: 

EDIT : heu j'avoue que j'ai du mal à comprendre, en rouvrant le cap, ça semble mieux marcher que la dernière fois ? Oula je devais pas être réveillé moi, bon dans tout les cas j'ai quand même besoin d'avis éclairés  ::):

----------


## squale

Je me permet d'intervenir dans le sujet pour vous indiquer qu'un site français dédié à Construct a ouvert ses portes. Il est encore tout jeune et peu fréquenté mais ne demande qu'a évoluer et à étoffer sa communauté. 

Je vous invite donc à visiter : http://www.construct-french.fr

Si certains d'entre vous sont intéressés pour réaliser du contenu (tutos...) contactez moi par mp sur le forum dédié sur le site.

Bonne visite !

----------


## Sejoten

Salut à tous,
je profite de mon 1er message ici (bon je lis le forum depuis des années mais chut...) pour dire que je suis bluffé par Construct.

Merci de me l'avoir fait découvrir ! :;): 

Normalement, je suis méfiant par rapport à ce genre de logiciel, mais là, en quelques jours seulement j'ai réussi à créer un petit jeu et entrapercevoir la puissance de la chose.

D'ailleurs, si vous voulez tester, il est disponible ici :
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TIOBQH1R

Voilà, sinon je profite de ce topic pour poser une petite question.
J'aimerai créer un menu tout simple:

start game
instructions
quit

mais je ne vois pas comment faire pour que le "player" soit le menu.
Bon je débute, ça doit être tout bête mais quand je vois les comportements possible, je ne vois rien qui puisse correspondre à ça.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !
Vous risquez de me voir trainer pas mal par ici dorénavant  ::P:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Bienvenue ! 
Alors oui c'est vraiment tout bête. Tu créés un "sprite", en format texte qui sera ton "start game" par exemple. Et dans le event sheet, tu créés une règle toute bête, "quand _click gauche_ sur _object start game_ = _action_"(dans ton cas probablement un _go to layout_ X ou Y.)
Et je n'arrive pas à DL ton ptit truc c'est apparemment pas disponible.

----------


## Sejoten

Merci pour la réponse rapide.

Donc c'est ce que j'avais déjà en tête, mais pas moyen de faire la même chose avec le clavier (comme un menu super nes?).

Sinon, j'ai réupload le fichier en .7z, ça a l'air de fonctionner.

http://rapidshare.com/files/431681068/shooter01.7z

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Donc c'est ce que j'avais déjà en tête, mais pas moyen de faire la même chose avec le clavier (comme un menu super nes?).


Si, au lieu de faire, "_on left click_", tu fais "_on arrow/button pressed_" = appliquer un effet du genre "_outline_" ou un autre sprite qui représenterai le start game avec un contour fluorescent (par exemple), ensuite, une règle du genre quand sprite _outline_ est chargé + quand bouton enter pressed = go to layout X ou Y. Tu peux faire ensuite des règles contraire pour faire fonctionner le truc en sens inverse. Tu peux aussi faire la même chose avec des privates variables (1/on, 0/off), çe serait même encore plus simple.

Si je suis pas très clair (c'est fort possible), je te ferai un exemple directement intégré sur ton cap.

EDIT: J'viens de tester j'ai survécu 45 secondes ! Sinon au vu de ce que tu as déjà réalisé c'est étrange que tu bloc sur un truc aussi con que le menu.

----------


## Sejoten

Héhé, bien joué pour une première fois !
D'ailleurs, j'avais complètement oublier de préciser qu'on se déplace avec les flèches et tire avec espace (si jamais d'autres veulent essayer).

Sinon pour ce que j'ai accomplit, j'ai juste suivit les tutos dispos que j'ai fait à ma sauce.
Par exemple, effet et outline je savais même pas que ça existait !  ::o: 

Mais le coup de "key pressed" + variable ça peut le faire !
Merci de m'avoir donné l'idée, j'étais partit pour faire une grille et tout  ::sad::

----------


## Mephisto

> Quelle classe ! 
> 
> EDIT : heu j'avoue que j'ai du mal à comprendre, en rouvrant le cap, ça semble mieux marcher que la dernière fois ? Oula je devais pas être réveillé moi, bon dans tout les cas j'ai quand même besoin d'avis éclairés


Désolé de pas avoir donné de nouvelles de ton problème plus tôt mais j'ai peu de temps pour les loisirs ces derniers jours. Alors concernant ton .cap, j'ai peut être une solution, que voici : 

http://dl.free.fr/rzKPEAJTF

Dans le .cap, j'ai dupliqué ton layout et appliqué mes modifications sur une copie, histoire que tu puisses comparer. J'ai aussi ajouté un systeme de reset via la touche R. Bon c'est pas parfait mais je t'avouerais que j'ai pas vraiment le temps de me creuser d'avantage le citron. :;):

----------


## PumpkinHead

Monsieur Mephisto, vous êtes bel et bon, et je ne tarirai point de louanges à votre égard !

De ce que je vois du cap, je me suis bien compliqué la vie avec l'objet Array, en essayant de lui faire enregistrer les états des cases, alors qu'avec ta méthode c'est beaucoup plus simple. J'aurais pas du essayer de réinventer la roue, en tout cas merci beaucoup ça m'a bien décoincé !

----------


## Mephisto

Boh de rien, il m'arrive de passer des heures à développer des embryons de gameplay avec Construct, alors si je peux dépanner.  ::P:  Et ouaip, l'Array me semblait pas utile, Bon après esthetiquement c'est peut être pas jojo, mais ça marche.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Si, au lieu de faire, "_on left click_", tu fais "_on arrow/button pressed_" = appliquer un effet du genre "_outline_" ou un autre sprite qui représenterai le start game avec un contour fluorescent (par exemple), ensuite, une règle du genre quand sprite _outline_ est chargé + quand bouton enter pressed = go to layout X ou Y. Tu peux faire ensuite des règles contraire pour faire fonctionner le truc en sens inverse. Tu peux aussi faire la même chose avec des privates variables (1/on, 0/off), çe serait même encore plus simple.
> 
> Si je suis pas très clair (c'est fort possible), je te ferai un exemple directement intégré sur ton cap.
> 
> EDIT: J'viens de tester j'ai survécu 45 secondes ! Sinon au vu de ce que tu as déjà réalisé c'est étrange que tu bloc sur un truc aussi con que le menu.


J'avais fait un menu comme ça en Java (rien à voir avec Scirra Construct).

Ma méthode (avec en gras les variables dynamiques) :
- chaque item du menu (chaînes de caractère) est à intervalle vertical régulier du précédent, et à la même abscisse
- un entier (integer), appelons-le *pos* qui commence à 0
- quand la touche flèche bas est utilisée, *pos* = (*pos* + 1)modulo(nombre_items)
- quand la touche flèche haut est utilisée, *pos* = (*pos* - 1)modulo(nombre_items)
- un cadre qui est dessiné aux coordonnées (*x*, *y* + *offset*)
- *offset* = *pos* * intervalle_entre_2_items_du_menu + ordonnée_du_premier_item_du_menu
- un array contenant le résultat quand une touche est utilisée (sûrement ENTER), avec comme coordonées dans l'array : *pos*
- d'où "quand touche ENTER est utilisée, faire comme dit dans la case array[*pos*]"

Ce qui donnerait pour le menu suivant :


```
JOUER
OPTION
QUITTER
```

Un tableau avec
¤ en case 0 : aller sur l'écran de gameplay
¤ en case 1 : aller sur l'écran d'options
¤ en case 2 : fermer le programme


Les avantages :
- pour augmenter le nombre d'items du menu (rajouter des lignes), il suffit d'augmenter la taille de l'array et de changer les modulos dans le calcul de pos. Pas besoin d'écrire des fonctions spécifiques pour prendre en compte l'appui sur ENTREE sur chaque item.
- les déplacements dans le menu avec les flèches tournent en boucle : si on est sur le dernier item et qu'on fait flèche bas, on revient sur le premier item.

Un problème que j'ai rencontré : il faut s'assurer qu'il y a un petit délai pour le passage d'un item du menu au suivant, sinon en appuyant 1 fois sur une flèche, la sélection se déplace des dizaines de fois, et il devient super dur de sélectionner ce qu'on veut.
En imposant une seule prise en compte des flèches toutes les x00 ms (200-300-500), c'est beaucoup plus agréable, tout en laissant la possibilité de laisser la touche appuyée.


J'espère pas avoir été trop mystique.

----------


## Sejoten

Non non, ça va, c'est compréhensible, c'est juste que c'est d'un autre niveau  ::O: 

En tout cas merci de m'avoir fait penser à laisser un temps d'attente entre chaque action car je comprenais pas pourquoi mon curseur descendait tout en bas à chaque fois...

Bon, bah il me reste plus qu'à rajouter du contenu et découvrir un peu plus les possibilités de construct ! :;):

----------


## Froyok

Ce n'est pas en rapport direct avec le logiciel, mais quelqu'un pourrait me donner plus d'infos (des liens surtout) sur le projet Sein réalisé sous Construct ?

http://cghub.com/images/view/22845/



J'ai bien le portfolio de l'auteur, mais aucun infos sur l'avancement du projet...

----------


## Mephisto

Je connaissais pas mais ça a sacrément de la gueule.  ::o:  
Ça me fais penser à un truc que j'avais commencé sous Construct aussi, parmis d'autres. 

Tu as jeté un oeil sur le forum du soft, des fois que ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

J'avais déjà vu les screens de ce projet dans le topic des screens du forum officiel de construct, mais j'en sais pas plus.

----------


## LaVaBo

Soit le mec qui fait ce projet est Allemand, et ça semble assez métaphysique, soit il est Français, et dans ce cas, we need screenshots !!  ::P:

----------


## PumpkinHead

http://www.thomasmahler.com/

En tout cas le gars est balèze, d'ailleurs il a bossé chez blizzard....

----------


## Sejoten

En plus il cite comme références Another World et Ico  ::wub:: 

Maintenant, je suis curieux d'en savoir plus moi aussi !

----------


## Sejoten

J'en peux plus, Construct va me rendre dingue.
Je n'imagine même pas comment un vrai programmeur doit se tirer les cheveux en fait  ::P: 

J'essaie de faire un truc simple en plus : j'ai une animation de tir, une de marche et une qui englobe les deux.


Le problème, c'est que pour activer l'animation de feu+marche, il faut appuyer sur "avancer" + "tirer" mais quand j'arrête de tirer, le perso avance toujours mais en restant sur la même animation (donc il avance et tire dans le vide).
Alors que j'aimerais revenir à l'animation de marche sans lâcher la touche "avancer".

Le soucis, c'est que si j'enlève le "trigger once" de l'animation de marche, le jeu ne lance pas l'animation de feu+marche...
Bref, il n'y a pas moyen d'obliger que "avancer" + "tirer" soit tous les deux appuyer pour que l'animation se joue ? Et que si je lâche "tirer", c'est l'animation "avancer" qui se relance ?

Si quelqu'un a une idée, moi je n'ai vraiment plus d'idée là...  ::|: 


Merci d'avance !  :;): 

PS : bon après une heure de prise de tête, j'ai trouvé la solution en mettant une invert condition sur la marche qui ne s'active que si l'on ne tire pas. Ce qui est assez logique en fait !
PS 2 : Mais maintenant, je n'arrive pas à obliger mon personnage à rester statique quand il est accroupi. En fait si, mais si je cours puis que je m'accroupis, le persos glisse en étant accroupi ! Je vais m'arracher la tête aaaah !
 ::):

----------


## Tyler Durden

Je sais pas si ça va t'aider mais j'ai bossé sur un système de déplacement où beaucoup de directions entraient en conflit (avec personnage qui glisse etc) pour Era Vulgaris.
Tu peux dl la démo technique ici si tu veux voir le résultat.
Voici l'event sheet:





Le secret est de "bloquer" le mouvement inutilisé avec une variable. Je pense que tu fais un mauvais usage du "trigger once".

----------


## Sejoten

En fait Construct c'est un casse tête chinois  :tired: 

Bah il va falloir que je finisse par faire quelque chose comme toi, car j'aimerai avoir un gameplay à la contra/metal slug donc tir dans toutes les directions !!

J'en déprime d'avance  ::lol:: 

En tout cas merci de partager ton travail, ça m'aide vachement !

----------


## LaVaBo

> En fait Construct c'est un casse tête chinois 
> 
> Bah il va falloir que je finisse par faire quelque chose comme toi, car j'aimerai avoir un gameplay à la contra/metal slug donc tir dans toutes les directions !!
> 
> J'en déprime d'avance 
> 
> En tout cas merci de partager ton travail, ça m'aide vachement !


Contra/Metal Slug, le tir n'est que dans 8 directions non ? (Haut, Bas, Gauche, Droite et les 4 diagonales).

Une idée pour les tirs à 360° : gauche et droite pour te déplacer. Haut et bas pour choisir l'angle de tir.
L'angle de tir ne bouge pas si tu ne touche pas à haut ou bas (il ne revient pas droit devant le personnage, comme dans metal slug). Ex : 45° vers l'avant du perso et vers le haut.
Tu mets l'angle du tir dans une variable.
Si tu fais haut, l'angle se déplace vers le haut, jusqu'à la verticale.
Si tu fais bas, l'angle se déplace vers le bas, jusqu'à la verticale.
Le tir est toujours vers l'avant du personnage, donc en fait c'est plus sur 180° que 360°.
Si le personnage se retourne, tu ajoutes 180° à l'angle.

C'est pas exactement le même système que les shoots que tu citais, mais ça permet d'être plus fin sur l'angle.
Le seul moyen de donner la direction instantanée d'un tir serait d'utiliser un joystick à 360°, comme sur une manette playstation. Avec un clavier (4 directions sur le contrôleur), c'est mort.

_______________________________________

Sinon, si tu trouves que Construct est trop figé, je ne peux que t'inciter à aller jeter un coup d'oeil aux bibliothèques orientées programmation de jeux sur des langages de programmation (java ou C# pour une approche plus simple, C++ pour plus performant et plus compliqué).
Il y aura plus de boulot, puisqu'il faut souvent recoder des trucs basiques, mais il n'y a plus de limitation, tout est possible (dans certaines limites de puissance processeur, mais aujourd'hui c'est pas vraiment un problème pour la plupart des jeux faits à la maison).

----------


## Sejoten

Ouais, non, je me suis mal exprimé, je parlais bien de 8 directions, mais ça me parait déjà énorme vu tout ce que ça demande !

Donc pour l'instant je vais rester sur un plan horizontal, je vais voir comment me débrouiller. Il faut aussi savoir battre en retraite  ::P: 

Mais sinon moi je suis graphiste à la base donc la programmation ça me dépasse complètement. Construct demande simplement de la logique donc ça reste accessible à mon goût.
Après, je découvre tout ça donc forcément j'ai l'impression de me retrouver face à un mur assez souvent  :^_^:

----------


## Mephisto

> Mais sinon moi je suis graphiste à la base donc la programmation ça me dépasse complètement. Construct demande simplement de la logique donc ça reste accessible à mon goût.
> Après, je découvre tout ça donc forcément j'ai l'impression de me retrouver face à un mur assez souvent


Ah ben c'est pour ça que je trouvais ton perso et ses animations sympatoches.  ::o:  Sinon, ça t'a aidé le petit truc que je t'ai donné ce matin ? Normalement avec ça, bye l'effet d'inertie.

----------


## Sejoten

Yep, merci Mephisto.

Merci à tous d'ailleurs, c'est cool de prendre du temps comme ça pour aider les gens  ::wub:: 

Pour les animations, moi je vois tous les défauts, ça m'énerve !  ::P: 
Mais bon je travaillerai plus dessus une fois que j'aurai mon gameplay de base !

----------


## LaVaBo

Une question pour Tyler, vu que Era Vulgaris doit être concerné, ou les autres si jamais vous savez :
dans le cadre d'un RPG, il y a énormément d'objets à gérer, des inventaires, tout ça. Construct gère ça simplement ?
En particulier par rapport à l'instanciation : je définis un objet une fois, mais il peut exister en 50 exemplaires dans le jeu. C'est pas trop chiant à gérer ? Il faut pas copier/coller 50 fois l'objet ?

----------


## Sejoten

Avec ma maigre connaissance de Construct, je peux juste te répondre que non, il ne gère pas ça simplement.
Enfin, il faut créer toi même ton inventaire.

Il y a un tutorial pour un rpg et un inventaire drag&drop sur le site.
Il faut créer aussi une variable global pour savoir si l'objet a déjà été pris. C'est ce que j'avais compris en tout cas.

Lien : http://www.box.net/shared/l9n8ptbtet

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Une question pour Tyler, vu que Era Vulgaris doit être concerné, ou les autres si jamais vous savez :
> dans le cadre d'un RPG, il y a énormément d'objets à gérer, des inventaires, tout ça. Construct gère ça simplement ?
> En particulier par rapport à l'instanciation : je définis un objet une fois, mais il peut exister en 50 exemplaires dans le jeu. C'est pas trop chiant à gérer ? Il faut pas copier/coller 50 fois l'objet ?


Non ça peut être géré très simplement avec une seule instance de sprite (qui peut même être modifié dans ses multiplications, couleurs, tailles... tout ce que tu veux en fait.)




> Avec ma maigre connaissance de Construct, je peux juste te répondre que non, il ne gère pas ça simplement.
> Enfin, il faut créer toi même ton inventaire.
> 
> Il y a un tutorial pour un rpg et un inventaire drag&drop sur le site.
> Il faut créer aussi une variable global pour savoir si l'objet a déjà été pris. C'est ce que j'avais compris en tout cas.



Bah il faut tout créer de zéro avec construct, c'est normal, mais tout y est possible et de manière relativement simple, moderne et efficace.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Non ça peut être géré très simplement avec une seule instance de sprite (qui peut même être modifié dans ses multiplications, couleurs, tailles... tout ce que tu veux en fait.)


Ah mais pas qu'au niveau du sprite, par rapport aux caractéristiques des objets aussi.
Genre si un mec a 30 boîtes de conserve dans son inventaire, qu'il n'y ait pas à créer 30 fois l'objet boîte de conserve, mais une seule fois et on dit que dans son inventaire il y en a 30.


Sinon, il est possible de faire une map aléatoire, qui serait générée au fur et à mesure qu'elle apparaîtrait, ou il faut tout prévoir au début de la partie ?
Par exemple, avec des cases, j'avance d'une case, j'ai 20% de chances de tomber sur une maison, 20% sur un ennemi, et 5% qu'un objet soit là ? Par opposition à une map où j'ai déjà placé une maison, un ennemi et un objet.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ah mais pas qu'au niveau du sprite, par rapport aux caractéristiques des objets aussi.
> Genre si un mec a 30 boîtes de conserve dans son inventaire, qu'il n'y ait pas à créer 30 fois l'objet boîte de conserve, mais une seule fois et on dit que dans son inventaire il y en a 30.


Oui ça se résout très simplement avec des opérations mathématiques basiques et un petit compteur.




> Sinon, il est possible de faire une map aléatoire, qui serait générée au fur et à mesure qu'elle apparaîtrait, ou il faut tout prévoir au début de la partie ?
> Par exemple, avec des cases, j'avance d'une case, j'ai 20% de chances de tomber sur une maison, 20% sur un ennemi, et 5% qu'un objet soit là ? Par opposition à une map où j'ai déjà placé une maison, un ennemi et un objet.


Oui c'est même très simple de la même manière. Genre : quand personnage arrive à tel endroit (défini par un rayon invisible ou autre), lancé un dé entre 1 et 5 (pour 25% de probabilité), si chiffre obtenu = 1: rien, = 2: faire apparaître la maison "_trucmachinbidule03_", = 3: etc etc etc...
A ce niveau c'est très simple à faire ce genre de truc.
Mephisto avait même créé un petit concept avec des armées de vaisseaux et tout un système solaire qui spawnait aléatoirement à chaque lancé de l'exe. Avec un seul sprite de planète basique, il en obtenait une variété énorme de tailles, de couleurs et de motifs.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Oui ça se résout très simplement avec des opérations mathématiques basiques et un petit compteur.
> 
> 
> 
> Oui c'est même très simple de la même manière. Genre : quand personnage arrive à tel endroit (défini par un rayon invisible ou autre), lancé un dé entre 1 et 5 (pour 25% de probabilité), si chiffre obtenu = 1: rien, = 2: faire apparaître la maison "_trucmachinbidule03_", = 3: etc etc etc...
> A ce niveau c'est très simple à faire ce genre de truc.
> Mephisto avait même créé un petit concept avec des armées de vaisseaux et tout un système solaire qui spawnait aléatoirement à chaque lancé de l'exe. Avec un seul sprite de planète basique, il en obtenait une variété énorme de tailles, de couleurs et de motifs.


OK

Un dernier truc qui me vient à l'esprit : le fog of war, j'imagine que ça se fait ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> OK
> 
> Un dernier truc qui me vient à l'esprit : le fog of war, j'imagine que ça se fait ?


Bien sur, j'en ai créé un tout simple pour ma mapmonde : 



En gros, plein de carrés noirs, et quand le héros (le point rouge) en touche un, il disparaît. Comme dans fallout 1 en fait.  ::P:

----------


## Sejoten

Plop,

j'avais une question, y en t'il parmi vous qui ont déjà fait des dialogues avec Construct ?

J'ai un soucis, soit le dialogue ne se joue qu'une fois, soit il se joue à l'infini.
La seule solution que j'ai trouvé, c'est d'utiliser 2 touches (une pour activer le dialogue et l'autre pour l'avancer/ le fermer).

Est-ce que c'est possible de faire tout ça avec qu'une seule touche, comme dans un zelda ou un flashback ?

Merci !

----------


## LaVaBo

> Plop,
> 
> j'avais une question, y en t'il parmi vous qui ont déjà fait des dialogues avec Construct ?
> 
> J'ai un soucis, soit le dialogue ne se joue qu'une fois, soit il se joue à l'infini.
> La seule solution que j'ai trouvé, c'est d'utiliser 2 touches (une pour activer le dialogue et l'autre pour l'avancer/ le fermer).
> 
> Est-ce que c'est possible de faire tout ça avec qu'une seule touche, comme dans un zelda ou un flashback ?
> 
> Merci !


Une idée : une variable globale "dialogue_en_cours" égale à 0/false (selon le type de variable que tu utilises) par défaut.

Lors de l'appui sur ta touche :
- si dialogue_en_cours=0/false, afficher le dialogue et passer dialogue_en_cours à 1/true
- si égal à 1/true et dialogue pas fini, avancer dans le dialogue
- si égal à 1/true et fin du dialogue, fermer le dialogue et dialogue_en_cours = 0/false

----------


## Tyler Durden

Rien à ajouter, ce système "d'interrupteurs" fonctionne à merveille dans pas mal de cas.

----------


## LaVaBo

Wouhou, ça me donnerait presque envie de l'installer, j'ai l'impression de déjà connaître...
Mais j'aime pas ce système de variables globales, ce système de programmation paraît tellement figé par rapport à un langage orienté objet... Mais c'est tellement chiant de faire une interface complexe, un système de jeu en temps réel, dans un langage plus bas niveau.
 ::|:  Ca manque de solution miracle, la programmation de jeux...

----------


## Sejoten

Bah LaVaBo testes un peu, tu verras bien  :;): 

Sinon, j'ai déjà fait ce système de variable, le problème, c'est qu'à la fin du dialogue, quand je clique sur la touche, il prend en compte le fermeture puis enchaine aussi sec sur la réouverture.
Donc le dialogue ne finit jamais.
(en gros la variable passe de 1 à 0 à 1 lors de l'appui final)

C'est là que je coince en fait, j'ai essayé de mettre un timer, ça ne fait que reculer la réouverture du dialogue.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Bah LaVaBo testes un peu, tu verras bien 
> 
> Sinon, j'ai déjà fait ce système de variable, le problème, c'est qu'à la fin du dialogue, quand je clique sur la touche, il prend en compte le fermeture puis enchaine aussi sec sur la réouverture.
> Donc le dialogue ne finit jamais.
> (en gros la variable passe de 1 à 0 à 1 lors de l'appui final)
> 
> C'est là que je coince en fait, j'ai essayé de mettre un timer, ça ne fait que reculer la réouverture du dialogue.


Ca serait pas un problème d'utilisation d'une fonction "la touche est enfoncée" plutôt que "la touche a été appuyée" ?
Le premier cas envoyant l'événement en boucle (par exemple 10 fois si la touche est appuyée 1 seconde et que le 'tick' est toutes les 100ms), alors que dans le second cas il n'y a qu'un seul événement.

----------


## Sejoten

Nope, je viens de vérifier.
J'ai bien mis "si touche appuyée".

A une époque, j'avais même fait si, dialogue finit, alors incrémentez variable de +1.
Et si variable >=1 alors ne pas jouer le dialogue.
Et bien il arrivait quand même à me jouer 3 fois le dialogue avant d'arrêter.

Donc soit je sais pas utiliser les variables soit il me manque quelque chose.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Créés ton dialogue comme un objet et fait en sorte qu'il soit détruit une fois fini.

----------


## Sejoten

Pas bête, je vais essayer ça.

Merci à tous !

----------


## Mephisto

Ouais, ça ou tu sais pas utiliser les variables.  ::ninja:: 
On peut utiliser les variables globales/privées comme des interrupteurs 0 ou 1 mais elles peuvent aussi accueillir d'autres valeurs. ::rolleyes::

----------


## Sejoten

Tu parles de mettre du texte au lieu de chiffre ?
Si c'est ça, oui mais ça change rien pour moi là.

Si c'est autre chose bah alors je veux bien en savoir plus  ::P:

----------


## PumpkinHead

Vous feriez comment pour faire grossir un sprite ?

Par exemple avec un sprite qui fait, disons 100*100, je le réduit a 10*10 comme position de départ, comment faire pour le faire grandir progressivement dans le temps ?

J'ai fait des test avec TimeDelta, du type set Height = 10*TimeDelta, mais bien sur ça ne marche pas. Ou alors j'ai pas compris le fonctionnement du time Delta... Ou les deux  ::): 

*EDIT: Bon j'ai trouvé la réponse 5 minutes après avoir posté, pour ceux qui veulent savoir, il m'a suffit de faire Sprite: Set height to Sprite.Height+(x*TimeDelta)*

----------


## Mephisto

Bon, pour Sejoten et les autres, voici un petit tuto bidon fait à l'arrache introduisant la timeline et son utilisation dans un dialogue défilant. Y a un petit bug d'affichage du à je ne sais quoi mais ça empêche pas de piger. Evidemment, je vous incite à lancer dans un premier temps le .cap, puis de farfouiller à l'intérieur pour voir comment tourne le bousin.  :;): 

http://dl.free.fr/rHCxCbplg

Edit : Pardon il est tard, avec le lien ça marchera mieux.  :tired:

----------


## Sejoten

Han mais merci Mephisto !
Comment tu vas changer ma vie !!

D'ailleurs, si un jour l'un de vous a besoin d'un petit truc niveau graphisme, demandez, vous serez exaucé  :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

Montre nous ce que tu sais faire. _*provoc_

----------


## Mephisto

De rien, si je peux partager quelques tips.  :;): 




> Montre nous ce que tu sais faire. _*provoc_


T'as peur qu'il soit meilleur que toi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Est-ce seulement possible ?  :Cigare:

----------


## Sejoten

Par contre moi je touche pas du tout à la 3D mais j'ai un vieux book en ligne qui traine par là :
http://www.fallouponline.com/book/index.html

C'est un peu le foutoir mais bon si y'aura peut etre quelque chose qui vous plaira.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Tu déchires.

----------


## Sejoten

Merci.

La proposition tient toujours.
N'hésitez pas puisque je risque de vous embêtez encore avec mon incompréhension du code. :^_^:

----------


## Mephisto

Lui il se demerde plutôt pas mal mais moi je suis une vraie bille, donc je retiens. ::P: 
C'est vrai que ton "Falloup" déchire.
Sinon même topo, je reste dispo pour t'aider, toi ou un autre, le topic est là pour ça.
Quand je trouverais le temps j'essayerais de poster de temps à autre des .cap avec des échantillons de différents gameplays, si ça peut aider.

D'ailleurs tyler, t'as trouvé une solution à ton problème de contrôles dont on avait parlé ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> D'ailleurs tyler, t'as trouvé une solution à ton problème de contrôles dont on avait parlé ?


Nan. Mais c'est pas grave je verrai ça plus tard. Au pire les joueurs changeront eux mêmes les touches via des logs dédiés.

----------


## squale

Je me permet de vous relancer car personne n'a répondu à mon précédent message. Nous sommes en train de créer un site sur Construct et vous êtes grandement invités à participer sur le forum. Le site est encore en développement, mais vous trouverez sur le forum des gens passionnés de création de jeux qui ne demandent qu'a vous aider ou à échanger des connaissances avec d'autres passionnés. 
Pouvez-vous me faire un retour, ci cela ne vous intéresse pas, me le faire savoir, je ne reviendrai pas vous importuner. Il est simplement important pour moi d'en savoir la raison pour développer le site en fonctions de vos retours.

Cordialement,  :^_^: 

Squale

Je vous rappelle l'adresse du site : http://www.construct-french.fr/

----------


## Tyler Durden

En ce qui me concerne je ne fréquente que le forum de CPC. Et je suis casanier.

----------


## Sejoten

Je dois dire que j'étais aller faire un tour à l'époque et je pensais que ça allait être abandonné rapidement.
Mais je vois que tu m'as donné tort et le forum semble assez vivant.

J'y ferai un tour à l'occasion mais continuez comme ça, c'est du bon boulot !

----------


## Mephisto

Tout comme Tyler, j'ai déjà du mal à être actif ici alors je risque pas d'aller m'épandre ailleurs. En tout cas bon courage pour la suite. :;):

----------


## squale

Ok, pas de soucis, au cas où la porte est ouverte. Je comprends très bien, merci pour vos retours.  ::): 
Par hasard vous connaissez pas d'autres endroits où ca parle de construct, histoire de faire connaitre un peu le site.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Le problème à mes yeux est que la communauté dans son ensemble et à plus forte raison, française, est marginale. Le meilleur endroit pour le moment est le forum officiel.

----------


## Sejoten

Après, ne cherche pas forcément là où ça parle de Construct mais plutôt ou ça parle de création de jeux vidéo.

A toi de faire connaitre Construct comme Tyler l'a fait connaitre ici !

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Salut les CPC!!!
Je me présente, Coin-coin le Canapin.

Depuis tout petit, j'aimerais faire de le jeu vidéo.
Mais rien à faire, mon esprit se refuse à accrocher à la programmation, je ne suis pas fait pour l'ordre et la logique. Et pourtant, c'est pas faute d'avoir essayé (j'ai une formation de développeur web...).

J'ai tâté un peu de Construct et j'ai trouvé ça happy banane. J'ai fait le tuto ghost shooter en changeant deux-trois trucs pour voir, et puis j'ai maté le tuto du jeu de puzzles et j'ai fait «ok» en voyant les algorithmes.

Depuis tout petit, je passe mon temps à écrire des bouts de gameplay sur des feuilles de papier ou des .txt, à faire des concepts non interactifs en flash et tout. Mais j'en ai marre, need du concret.

Face à mon handicap chronique en ce qui concerne la prog, je me demandais si des canards ayant ce genre de compétences seraient ok pour pondre un jeu avec moi !!!
Je peux m'occuper des graphismes (enfin, je fais avec ce que je peux) et sûrement exploiter des sons de banques gratos.

J'ai fait un concept non interactif dispo à cette adresse : http://canapin.com/construct/demo.html
Vous pouvez cliquer sur le bouton "Play/Stop" pour arrêter la vidéo et avoir le temps de lire le texte.
*
Les graphismes ont été pris au hasard sur google image* (je précise, des fois que).

Je mets aussi un screenshot pour appâter le chaland :


Ca vous rappelle quelque chose? Normal.  :tired: 
J'ai adoré Puzzle Quest, et j'ai jamais supporté de voir des suites si moisies. Ah, et je préfère la SF à l'heroic fantasy.

Donc mon projet serait de faire un jeu de puzzle se rapprochant pas mal de Puzzle Quest premier du nom, en apportant tout de même quelques changement, ne serait-ce que pour le type de puzzles, même s'il est à base de carrés (quoiqu'on peut mettre des ronds, ça change pas grand chose).

Il y aurait une carte du monde sommaire, des mobs, un inventaire lui aussi très sommaire, et des pouvoirs upgradables.

Seul j'irai de toute façon pas bien loin, donc je suis ouvert à toute idée ou proposition... Si y'a des gens motivés  ::wub:: 

Pour finir je reviens brièvement sur le concept en flash :

Le concept est de tourner un cube dans un sens ou dans l'autre pour aligner des diodes identiques (2 diodes l'unes en face de l'autre après une rotation = 1 "connexion"). Lorsque plusieurs sont alignées, le faisceau les traverse toutes jusqu'à rencontrer des diodes différentes.
Qu'il traverse des cubes ou pas, le dernier cube de la ligne tourne alors dans le même sens, le but étant de créer des combos.



Je ne sais pas encore quelle pourrait être la concordance entre couleurs et nombre de diodes, s'il y aura des trucs spéciaux sur les côtés de certains carrés.Le tableau serait plus grand, j'ai juste mis quelques carrés pour illustrer.Il y aurait une pseudo "IA" incarnée par un gros ordinateur central dans les combats. Nommons le "main computer", tiens. Le main computer affiche les textes relatifs au combat et peut de temps en temps agir lui meme sur le tableau. S'il estime qu'il n'y a plus assez de carrés dispos pour faire des "connexions", il peut décider de remplir les trous, par exemple, ce genre de truc.Les pouvoirs dispos seront divers et variés. Défense, attaque, altération du tableau de jeu, etc... Par exemple, un pouvoir pour faire tourner le carré dans le sens contraire de celui voulu par l'adversaire, ou pour détruire plusieurs carrés et infliger directement des dommages, ou encore pour transformer la régénération de "mana" ("mémoire ça fait plus SF) en dommages directs lors des "connexions", enfin bref dans ce genre de jeu y'a le choix de toute façon.

Qu'en pensez-vous? Et surtout, y'a-t-il des personnes potentiellement intéressées pour apporter leur aide? Sinon, qui ici peut me fournir une corde?
Je reste méthodique, il est évident que je ne veux pas créer WoW2, juste un petit jeu sympa, étape après étape.
Puzzle -> pouvoirs/altérations/modifications du plateau -> carte du monde
Je reste quand même en train de plancher sur le tuto de puzzle pour essayer de créer un truc similaire avec mon système.

Je vous remercie de votre bienveillance.  ::wub::

----------


## Tyler Durden

C'est sympa sur le papier mais si j'ai bien compris tu ne veux pas le développer seul et encore moins avec construct ?

----------


## Mephisto

Ou avec Construct, mais pas seul. Enfin il veut que quelqu'un lui fasse sous Construct si j'ai bien saisi. 

En tout cas désolé ce sera pas pour moi. J'ai déjà une foultitude de prototypes de gameplays, des projets mis en pause ou annulés et toutes les deux semaines je débarque chez tyler avec une nouvelle idée révolutionnaire que j'abandonne quelques temps plus tard. Je vais d'abord essayer de finir un de mes jeux avant d'aider les autres.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> C'est sympa sur le papier mais si j'ai bien compris tu ne veux pas le développer seul et encore moins avec construct ?





> Ou avec Construct, mais pas seul. Enfin il veut que quelqu'un lui fasse sous Construct si j'ai bien saisi.


Ah non, "lui fasse" ça fait un peu comme si je cherchais un esclave.
Je sais quand même faire des trucs sous construct hein, je ne demande rien de mieux que de mettre la main à la pâte (ce que je suis en train de faire, par ailleurs) !

J'explique si mal que ça mes intentions?  ::'(: 

Bon, à part ça les amis, je suis en train de voir combien d'associations potentielles il peut y avoir au max.
3 diodes x 3 nombres ça fait 9 possibilité de face différente par cube, c'est trop.
J'ai essayé avec 1 diode seulement et 3 couleurs, ça donne ça :



J'ai simulé 4 coups différents... C'est sûrement illisible pour vous mais osef.
(Oui, je dois faire à la main tant que j'ai pas planché sur le gameplay... Pour le moment on peut afficher le tableau de jeu, c'est déjà pas mal :D)

Question aux constructiens : j'ai regroupé mes 3 diodes dans une famille "LED", c'est un bon système pour placer des diodes de couleur aléatoire ou ça risque de m'handicaper par la suite dans les détections de connexions entre diodes?

Bref, avec juste 1 diodes et 3 couleurs, ça fait des gros combos possibles, mais pas forcément à tous les coups.
Je me rends aussi compte que des faisceaux peuvent se "croiser" si on fait un pur coup, ça pourrait etre sympa à exploiter, ça.

Par contre ce que j'aime pas, c'est que y'a aucun hasard en l'état. On peut plancher pendant 4h sur le même coup pour s'assurer du meilleur rendement, et ça risque de niquer la fluidité du jeu pour qui veut jouer comme un l33t.
Il faudrait que j'ajoute un petit truc chaotique qui peut briser les combos voulus, genre à chaque cube qui va tourner, le prochain aura un peu plus de chance de tourner dans le sens non désiré...
De plus, ces diodes font mal aux yeux à mater, faudra que je change ça.

Que pensez-vous de cette théorie?  ::o:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Que pensez-vous de cette théorie?


Ou alors tu rajoutes un temps pour jouer chaque coup, avec des bonus qui peuvent éventuellement augmenter ce dernier.

----------


## Anton

> Je vais d'abord essayer de finir un de mes jeux avant d'aider les autres.


Finis déjà les skins  :tired: . :contremaître:

----------


## Mephisto

Mais c'est prévu mon ami.  :tired:

----------


## Sejoten

Je peux pas trop aider en ce qui concerne le code mais niveau graphisme, tu ferais mieux de laisser tomber les carrés gris. C'est pas vraiment esthétique et à part prendre de la place ça ne sert à rien.
Fais plutôt des ronds divisé en 4 quart (chacun étant une couleur de diode).

Je suis sur que ça aidera à la lisibilité.

Bon courage en tout cas !

----------


## Sejoten

J'avais une question toute bête, mais n'ayant pas assez de ressources pour tester, la "save" dans construct, elle fonctionne correctement ?

Je veux dire ça enregistre bien tout, l'endroit où se trouve le joueur, les variables etc?
J'ai pas envie de me lancer dans un gros projet si ça risque de merder.

Merci pour vos retours.

----------


## Tyler Durden

J'ai fait des tests, globalement ça fonctionne bien.

----------


## Sejoten

Globalement ? Hum, tu m'inquiètes là  ::P: 

Ok, merci pour ton retour, me reste plus qu'à mettre les mains dans le cambouis maintenant que j'ai fini les design docs.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Globalement ? Hum, tu m'inquiètes là


Ouep, j'ai eu un ou deux bug bien spécifique qui ne devrait pas se produire chez toi, mais même si c'était le cas, j'ai la solution.  :B):

----------


## Sejoten

Héhé ok. :croiselesdoigts: 

De toute façon, dès que j'ai quelque chose à montrer, je vous en fais part en première exclusivité mondiale of the world !
 ::P:

----------


## Sejoten

Tiens, je viens de voir ça :




> In case you missed it, the Construct 2 public preview will start this weekend! http://fb.me/SxcEEyAV

----------


## Tyler Durden

Apparemment c'est quand même à un stade très pré-alpha... Mais à voir.

----------


## squale

Dispo ici  ::): 

C'est effectivement très pré-alpha. Mais prometteur !!

----------


## Sejoten

Je viens de lire en diagonale, en tout cas ça va dans le bon sens, c'est le plus important !  Et l'histoire du HTML 5, j'y connais pas grand chose, mais ça a l'air super cette histoire de compatibilité avec tous les systèmes !

----------


## Mephisto

Ben perso je suis perplexe, j'y pane rien pour le moment et l'interface m'inspire guère, je vais attendre de voir ce que ça donne dans l'avenir mais pour le moment je continue de me faire la main sur la dernière version pré-1.0. ::|:

----------


## Sejoten

Ouais mais ça c'est normal, ça fait toujours ça quand y'a une mise à jour de logiciel (genre là photoshop CS5 qui modifie 2-3 options que j'utilise tout le temps, grrr). 

Mais sur le long terme c'est une bonne chose, avoir un logiciel aussi intuitif et de plus en plus ouvert, c'est le bien ! 

Et en attendant, on reste tous sur l'ancienne version qui pour l'instant me convient très bien aussi (je suis loin d'en avoir fait le tour en plus).

----------


## Mephisto

Ah mais clairement, ça augure du bon, mais j'y toucherais que lorsque ce sera aussi avancé que la dernière version 0.xxx. 

Par contre j'ai pas bien saisi leur "pay what you want". J'ai l'impression que l'on va avoir une boite à outils vide et qu'il faudra payer pour la remplir selon ses besoins ou envies. Sachant que je fais du prototypages à la chaîne de gameplay ( syndrome du reboot, perte de motivation toussa...) je risque de casquer.  ::|: 

Et ouaip, moi aussi j'ai pas encore fait le tour de l'ancienne version, la nuit dernière j'ai encore découvert un truc que je pensais pas faisable et que je pourrais bien utiliser dans une prochaine création.  ::ninja::  :teaser:

----------


## squale

Si j'ai bien compris le concept c'est pas que on aura une boite à outils vide. C'est plutôt si tu as l'idée de quelque chose et que tu souhaites vraiment que ce soit mis en place tu payes pour l'avoir.

Aux dernières nouvelles, il parlait d'un système où les gens payent pour que l'équipe développe des nouvelles choses sur un site. Lorsqu'une certaine somme est atteinte on propose ce qui va être développé. On fait voter et c'est la majorité qui l'emporte. Les sous de ceux qui avaient pas voté pour ce qui a été choisis sont ensuite remboursés de leurs dons.

J'espère avoir bien compris mais si c'est bien ça c'est pas mal.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je voulais me lancer dans un petit test de jeu de tank en top-down, mais je butte sur un truc tout con: comment faire pour que la tourelle suive la souris mais avec une vitesse de rotation limitée ? Actuellement j'arrive à faire suivre mais à pleine vitesse, c'est pas très réaliste...

EDIT: Trouvé sur le forum officiel, il faut faire ça: Sprite Rotate anglediff(Sprite.Angle, angle(Sprite.X, Sprite.Y, MouseX, MouseY)) * TimeDelta degrees toward (MouseX, MouseY)

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je poste une petite preview du jeu que je suis en train d'essayer de monter: il s'agit d'une bataille entre tanks dans un genre d'arene, contre l'IA.
J'ai fait un premier niveau tout bête, avec un ennemi basique qui ne cherche pas à attaquer le joueur.
Graphiquement c'est un peu moche, ça ressemble à ça pour le moment:

Le joueur contrôle le tank du bas, à la souris + flèches pour se déplacer.
La gestion du score n'est pas faite pour le moment, on peut juste tenter de tuer l'ennemi pour gagner, et si c'est lui qui nous tue on perd... Et il n'y a pas de son, c'est vraiment une version projet.

J'ai appris pas mal de petites choses en faisant ce premier jet, je vais voir si je continue en ajoutant des niveaux, des ennemis plus coriaces et de nouvelles armes.

Vous pouvez télécharger cet exemple ici:

----------


## Mephisto

Hey, pas mal, c'est exactement comme ça qu'on progresse sous Construct, par le biais de petits projets sans prétention mais qui permettent de découvrir plein  de petits trucs. 
Et au fur à mesure, en ajoutant des features, des petits trucs qui semblent anodins, tu apprends pas mal de choses. Et lorsque tu te sens assez prêt, tu passes au projet suivant. C'est prometteur.  :;):

----------


## JulLeBarge

Merci pour ce retour  ::): 
Je vais perfectionner un peu ce jeu, peut-être créer un autre niveau au moins, mais en parallèle je teste un jeu où le gameplay se résume à faire sauter un personnage à temps pour éviter des trous sur des plateformes (j'ai un jeu du genre sur Android). 
IL est génial ce soft quand même, en peu de temps on arrive à des choses très sympas !

----------


## le_poulet

Désolé si ce n'est pas l'endroit idéal pour cela mais je ne savais pas trop où mettre cette annonce:

Depuis quelques années, le GCN (games creators network) organise un concours de créations vidéoludiques appelé les Novendiales.

Comme expliqué dans le lien ci dessus, il s'agit de faire un jeu vidéo en 9 jours, seul ou à deux.

Il n'y a *rien à gagner* à part l'apprentissage que l'on peut en tirer. Il y a souvent une dizaine de participant.

Construct est l'outil idéal pour ce genre de projet qui se rapproche plus du prototypage que d'une création à proprement parlé.

Si vous êtes intéressé, il faut simplement s'inscrire sur le forum http://forum.games-creators.org.

Le thème du concours est *38 seconde*s, j'ai déjà ma petite idée de jeu.

C'est de la pub pour le concours, pas pour l'association en elle même ou pour promouvoir le site.

----------


## le_poulet

le concours étant fini, je poste ma réalisation.


*PITCH*

Yeyo, notre squelette cowboy adorant faire la vaisselle avec classe s'est fait cambriolé. Avec l'aide de son chien Francis, il va devoir retrouver ses biens disséminés sur 9 niveaux. Mais attention, votre chemin est plein d'obstacles et Francis s'impatiente. Toutes les 38 secondes, il se sauve vers un autre objet.

*CONTROLE*

Fleches gauche et droite pour bouger.
Souris pour viser et clic gauche pour tirer.
Molette ou fleche haut et bas pour changer de couleur de peinture.

Par exemple pour sauter il faut passer sur la peinture bleue (que l'on peut poser sur les mur aussi).

On ne peut pas viser à nos pied pour plus de difficulté, mais tous les niveaux sont largement faisable, j'ai pas été trop sadique.

Pour les différentes couleurs de peinture ça marche comme ca:
- les 3 premiers niveaux sont uniquement avec la peinture bleue qui permet de sauter
- les 3 suivant avec bleu et jaune qui permet d'aller plus vite
- les 3 derniers avec toutes les couleurs, le vert tire un projectile quand on passe dessus.

*LIENS*

ZIP

RAR

Une font a installer si possible afin d'avoir certains éléments textuels en bonne qualité.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Ce topic aurait bien sa place dans la nouvelle section le coin des  développeurs, non ?

----------


## Tylers

Ouep ca serait pas mal dans cette section!
Question: Si on veut utiliser un Z-Axis pour positionner camera, sprites, voir effectuer des rotations de sprites dans les 3 axes, c'est possible/simple ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ouep c'est même enfantin.

----------


## Tylers

Tu peux développer stp ? :D . J'ai un peu cherché et j'ai pas l'impression que ce soit géré nativement, mais y'a ptet des plugins qui permettent ca!

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ouep ca serait pas mal dans cette section!
> Question: Si on veut utiliser un Z-Axis pour positionner camera, sprites, voir effectuer des rotations de sprites dans les 3 axes, c'est possible/simple ?


Un sprite c'est en 2D, ça ne peut pas faire de rotations sur 3 axes ?
Pour le déplacement sur l'axe des Z, c'est une question de facteur d'échelle d'affichage des sprites. Si c'est géré dans Construct.

----------


## Tylers

Bah certains middleware orienté jeux 2D proposent çà maintenant, c'est pour çà que je demande  ::P:  Les rotations de sprite dans les 3axes faut imaginer une rotation de feuille de papier rigide. Certains trouveront cette feature inutile, j'en conviens, mais j'aime bien l'idée et ses applications.

Pour illustrer, un petit article des dévs de SwingSwingSubmarine qui compare un peu les deux approches (ils utilisent un moteur maison) :

http://www.gameblog.fr/blogs/swingsw...l-ete-partie-2

----------


## BlueTemplar

Salut à tous, je m’intéresse un peu à construct mais hélas sur la page des tutos http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...itle=Tutorials là plupart ne sont plus hébergé, l'un de vous en a gardé de côté ?

----------


## basselune

Bonjour à tous, premier message pour moi ici, je me suis inscrit sur canard pc juste pour ce forum sur Construct.

pour répondre à Blue Templar, j'en ai quelques uns, j'ai galéré aussi à les trouver, surtout le Platform School qui est vraiment très bien.
Je sais plus trop ou je les ai trouvé alors en voilà 2 sur ma dropbox :

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/38399065/Con...shootertut.zip

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/38399065/Con...m%20School.rar

Sinon là, il y en a un bon paquet : 

http://www.scirra.com/forum/examples...opic41594.html

Sinon, j'en profite aussi pour demander de l'aide.
Ca fait 3-4 jours que je bidouille sur construct.
J'ai fait une base de plateforme, d'abord en utilisant les behaviours prédéfinis : walking jumping ...

Puis j'ai refait la même chose en les faisant moi-même comme dans le tuto Platform School.
Et mon problème est que j'ai 3 animations qui ne démarrent pas : Jumping, Falling et Running
il n'y a que Walking qui fonctionne.

J'ai copié les évenements Player en double : 1 pour le clavier, 1 pour la manette Xbox.
(l'accélération quand on court ne marche qu avec la manette, je ne sais pas pourquoi)


J'ai tout recommencé en essayant de faire un code propre.
Voilà le fichier si certains peuvent jeter un oeil et me dire ce qui ne va pas, merci d'avance.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/38399065/Construct/test2.cap

----------


## basselune

En fait DeadEye a remis en ligne son ancien tuto Platform school.
Et a rajouté une nouvelle version des 5 premières.
Je ne l'avais pas trouvé avant.
dispo ici :

http://www.scirra.com/forum/platform...opic42231.html

Mieux vaut prendre ce lien que le lien dropbox

----------


## Tyler Durden

Et ça a réglé ton problème ?

----------


## basselune

Partiellement.
Effectivement moi j'avais que l'ancien tuto donc il y a pas mal de trucs qui ont changé.

C'est mieux maintenant mais mon animation Running ne se déclenche toujours pas.
Quand j'appuie sur le bouton courir il affiche l'animation correspondante mais reste sur la première frame.

Sinon les 2 autres ça bug à moitié. J'ai résolu en bidouillant, mais je comprends pas trop.
en fait, Falling et Jumping sont constituées de 2 images et ça bug, il en affiche qu'une sur les 2.
J'ai juste rajouté plusieurs fois la même image à la fin de l'animation Jumping, même si elles n'ont pas le temps de s'afficher.
Du coup Jumping est constitué de 4 images dont 3 identiques.

Et là ça fonctionne, mais avec seulement 2 images ça me fait des trucs bizarres.

Le truc c'est que je n'ai rajouté des frames que sur Jumping et ça a aussi débloqué  mon Falling qui lui n'a toujours que 2 images.

----------


## Mephisto

Bon vu l'heure je vais pas entrer dans de grandes explications. Disons que tu t'es un peu planté dans ta logique et dans les "priorités" des différentes conditions ( par exemple, la course de ton personnage fait partie de l'état "Walkin", donc à ce moment là prend en compte sa vitesse pour différencier la marche de la course, et stocke cette dernière dans une variable ). Je te conseille de bien étudier la logique du cap ci-joint et de la comparer au tien. J'ai au passage épuré la partie concernant les commandes pad/clavier, c'est plus propre ainsi. 

http://dl.free.fr/fM0ZxLs30

N'hésites pas si tu as des questions.  :;):

----------


## basselune

wow rapide !!!
merci beaucoup, je vais étudier ça.
Mais oui j'ai recommencé un test3 depuis avec le nouveau tuto et il est déja plus propre.
Je voulais l'uploader à la place du test2 mais tu m' as pas laissé le temps =).

----------


## basselune

Bon, vraiment merci, tu gères , ça m'a bien aidé.
Je crois que j'ai tout compris. Effectivement j'avais pris le problème à l'envers et je n'avais pas pensé que la course fait partie de l'état walking.
C'est sûr que mon code était dégueulasse par rapport au tien.

Du coup je me pose plein d'autres questions pour la suite mais je vais faire des tests avant de venir crier à l'aide ici.

Quand même 2 petites questions généralistes.
J' ai par exemple 8 sprites différents sur lesquels je veux mettre le même behaviour 'sin'
est ce qu'il y a moyen de grouper les sprites pour leur appliquer une seule fois 'sin'
( pour l'instant j'ai été obligé de mettre autant de behaviour que de sprite )

même question avec les effets. J'ai vu qu'on peut appliquer un shader sur tout un calque donc c'est déjà un moyen de les grouper.

j'ai cherché du coté des containers, families, groups ... mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment appliquer un effet ou un behavior à tout un groupe de sprites.

----------


## Mephisto

Je suis pas sur de bien saisir, tes huit sprites sont différents, ou c'est simplement huit fois le même sprite ? Pour ce qui est des effets personnellement je ne m'y suis pas encore intéressé, et pourtant j'ai passé du temps sur Construct, je saurais pas vraiment te renseigner.

----------


## basselune

C'est bien huit sprites différents. Et je leur mets 8 fois le même behavior.
Il y a peut-être moyen d'optimiser ça.

EDIT : je crois me rapprocher

il faut mettre les sprites dans une même famille et après en haut dans l'onglet projet, il y a une icone 'Manage Families'

Dans ce Manager on peut spécifier des effets, variables et behaviour communs à cette famille.
Mais il y a un bouton Add uniquement pour les effets et les variables
juste un remove pour le behaviour.
Si je mets d’abord 2 behaviour Sin  sur 2 sprites de la même famille, le behaviour sin apparait dans le manager.
Mais on ne peut pas faire une famille et appliquer ensuite un seul behaviour à toute la famille.

En fait j'ai des sprites différents. je veux leur appliquer un balancement avec le behaviour sin.
Avec les paramètres random de sin, je peux avoir un balancement différent sur chaque sprite, alors que le sin est exactement le même sur chaque sprite.
Le truc c'est que si j'ai 20 sprites il faut que j'ajoute 20 behaviour sin alors qu'un seul suffirait vu qu'ils ont les même paramètres.

----------


## Mephisto

Dans ce cas j'imagine que tu est bon pour active le behaviour Sine, sur tout tes sprites. Cela dit en les mettant tous dans la même famille, tu peux quand même leur affecter à tous les mêmes paramètres en une seule fois.
En tout cas bien vu j'avais jamais vu ce menu avant.

----------


## basselune

> Cela dit en les mettant tous dans la même famille, tu peux quand même leur affecter à tous les mêmes paramètres en une seule fois.


Ça,justement, je n'ai pas réussi. Il y a un truc que je ne saisis pas avec ce menu.

Je peux créer 3 sprites avec 3 sin ayant des paramètres complètement *différents*.
Dans le manager il indique que sin est commun à cette famille.

Je peux créer 3 sprites avec 3 sin ayant des paramètres complètement *identiques*.
Dans le manager il indique que sin est commun à cette famille.

Mais que les 3 behaviours sin aient des paramètres identiques ou non ça ne change rien, il y a un behavior sin qui apparait dans le manager comme étant commun mais, aucun réglages. 

Du coup, à quoi ça sert ...

Ca marche super avec les effets : 
j'ai 3 sprites groupés dans une famille, j'ouvre le manager je fait Add effect. et il l'applique à tous.
Mais il n'y a pas de Add pour les behaviour.

----------


## Mephisto

Pour appliquer les mêmes paramètres à tout tes sprites de la même famille, passent par l'event sheet. 

Du genre : 

Start of Layout  ->
                            Famille1 : Set movement to Angle
                            Famille1 : Set mes paramètres

----------


## basselune

ok, merci une fois encore, ça fonctionne très bien comme ça.
Il va falloir que je me mettes à plus penser 'code'.

----------


## Sejoten

Tiens, en allant sur le site de scirra parce que je me faisais chier today, je viens de voir que la version de Construct 2 est sortie.
Bordel, ça me donne envie de m'y remettre  ::wub::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Yep, on peut même acheter une licence pour les aider, et les mises à jour sont très fréquentes, chaque semaine ou presque ils ajoutent des fonctionnalités.

----------


## squale

Salut à tous, je viens par ici pour vous signaler que le site de la communauté française de construct fait peau neuve, si l'envie vous prends d'y faire un tour passez nous dire bonjour sur le forum.
http://www.construct-french.fr

Bonne constructions à vous !

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Tite question (posée aussi sur le forum officiel mais sait-on jamais :D)

Je fais un shoot'em up, je génère une vague d'ennemis et je les fait tirer ainsi :



Sauf que tous les ennemis présents à l'écran tirent (toutes les 1,2 secondes) exactement au même moment, ça fait bizarre.. Les tirs se basent sur un compteur global.

Il faudrait que le compteur soit relatif à chaque ennemi. Qu'ils se mettent à tirer dès qu'ils entrent dans l'écran et que donc les tirs soient décalés d'un ennemi à l'autre.

On m'a conseillé ceci :

just use a "for each" loop, that should handle each instance separately, instead of having them all shoot at the same time.

For Each Object "enemy":
--Every "enemy2.firerate" Seconds: enemy2 - spawn bullet 

J'ai donc fait ceci :


Mais ça ne marche pas, seul l'ennemi original qui traine en dehors de mon layout se met à tirer. Pas les autres.

On m'a aussi proposé "Try doing it with UID picking. " mais pour le moment ça me semble compliqué. :l

Des idées? Je suis sûr que c'est tout con en plus...

----------


## PolluXxX

Une idée qui me vient comme ça :

Tu donnes une variable d'instance à tes machins qui tirent, que t'appelle "Timer" par exemple.
Quand l'ennemi apparaît dans l'écran visible, tu mets cette variable à 0.
Toutes les secondes, tu augmentes de 1 cette variable pour tous les ennemis.
Tu vérifies ensuite si cette variable est arrivée à 6 par exemple, et à ce moment là, tu spawnes le tir et tu remets la variable à 0.

Du coup, tes ennemis vont tirer toutes les 6 secondes, avec comme point de départ leur arrivée dans la vue !

Enfin, j'sais pas si j'me fais comprendre, mais sans avoir essayé, ça me semble marcher.

----------


## PumpkinHead

Sinon dans ton second exemple j'ai l'impression qu'il manque quelque chose.
Every "enemy2.firerate" *Seconds*: enemy2 - spawn bullet 

Il faudrait pas indiquer ici combien de secondes tu veux ?

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Poluxxx :
C'est ce que j'ai fait (d'ailleurs une solution semblable m'a été donnée sur le forum officiel), ça a marché. Kewl !

Pumpkinhead : l'intervalle, c'est enemy2.firerate justement.  ::): 

Par contre, aucun rapport mais l'absence de la fonctionnalité "familles" de la version gratuite de Construct 2 semble être assez chiant pour gérer certains éléments du jeu.

Par exemple, pouvoir cataloguer tous les ennemis comme tels et qu'ils aient le même comportement face aux tirs du joueur... Si vous connaissez un moyen de faire ça sans raquer 60€, je suis preneur.

----------


## Mephisto

> Poluxxx :
> C'est ce que j'ai fait (d'ailleurs une solution semblable m'a été donnée sur le forum officiel), ça a marché. Kewl !
> 
> Pumpkinhead : l'intervalle, c'est enemy2.firerate justement. 
> 
> Par contre, aucun rapport mais l'absence de la fonctionnalité "familles" de la version gratuite de Construct 2 semble être assez chiant pour gérer certains éléments du jeu.
> 
> Par exemple, pouvoir cataloguer tous les ennemis comme tels et qu'ils aient le même comportement face aux tirs du joueur... Si vous connaissez un moyen de faire ça sans raquer 60€, je suis preneur.


Y a encore pas si longtemps tu pouvais l'avoir pour trente boules. Sinon moi je lui préfère Construct Classic encore pour le moment, plus complet. Et avec une variable toute con pour cataloguer comme ennemis ?

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Bah une variable m'aidera pas je pense... :/
Je pense que les familles permettent par exemple d'identifier un orc, une araignée et un démon comme étant des "ennemis".
Lorsque mon épée touche un "ennemi", la variable HP de cet ennemi est diminuée de 1, et lorsqu'elle arrive à 0, l' "ennemi" meurt et laisse une trace de sang.

On peut vraiment faire ça sans famille? Et d'ailleurs, les familles servent à faire ce genre de truc ou je me plante?


30 boules? Samayre, j'aurais du m'y prendre plus tôt.. Pourquoi tu me dis des trucs pareils, hein?  ::'(: 

Allez tite question en passant.
Comment avoir un compteur de temps précis qui se réinitialise aussi quand on réinitialise le layout?
Parce que si je crée une variable time à laquelle j'ajoute 0.1 toutes les 0.1 sec, bah ça reste imprécis. Je vais quand même pas l'incrémenter toutes les 0.01 secondes...

----------


## Voltrek

Ajoute une variable _ennemi_ à chaque créature du jeu. Pour les orques, les araignées et les démons, met la variable _ennemi_ à 1. Pour toutes les autres créatures, met la variable à 0. Ensuite, quand le joueur tape une créature, il suffit de tester la variable _ennemi_.

----------


## PumpkinHead

En tout cas , ça fait plaisir de voir que le forum dédié à construct reprend un peu vie. Serais-ce lié au concours du meilleur jeu ignoble ?  ::):

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> Ajoute une variable _ennemi_ à chaque créature du jeu. Pour les orques, les araignées et les démons, met la variable _ennemi_ à 1. Pour toutes les autres créatures, met la variable à 0. Ensuite, quand le joueur tape une créature, il suffit de tester la variable _ennemi_.


Bah, la question ne se pose plus puisque j'ai acheté la version standard. Les familles ça change la vie, j'ai reconcu tout mon jeu exprès pour les mettre en place, c'est bonard.
Par contre, je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre ton explication dans le sens où sans famille on ne peut pas tester justement le "joueur tape créature" mais seulement "joueur tape orc" "joueur tape araignée" etc.

----------


## PolluXxX

Tiens, c'est quoi les familles ?

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Basiquement, des classes.

Un vaisseau peut tirer des balles et des laser.
Y'a 3 types d'ennemi, orc, araignée, et démon.

Dans la version gratuite, il faut tester tous ces évènements :

si balle touche orc -> ôter les dégâts de la balle aux points de vie de l'orcsi laser touche orc -> ôter les dégâts du laser aux points de vie de l'orcsi balle touche araignée -> ôter les dégâts de la balle aux points de vie de l'araignéesi laser touche araignée -> ôter les dégâts du laser aux points de vie de l'araignéesi balle touche demon -> ôter les dégâts de la balle aux points de vie du démonsi laser touche demon -> ôter les dégâts du laser aux points de vie du démon

Avec les familles, tu regroupes la balle et le laser dans la famille [projectile] et l'orc, l'araignée et le démon dans la famille [monstre].
Chaque famille a ses propres variables qui sont "dupliquées" sur chaque élément de la famille.
Par exemple la famille [projectile] possède une variable "dégâts". Les dégâts de la balle sont de 30, ceux du laser de 50.

Au final, tu as juste à faire cet évènement :
si [projectile] touche [monstre] -> ôter les dégâts de [projectile] aux points de vie du [monstre].

C'est donc méga pratique.

----------


## Mephisto

Et Construct Classic intègre ça de base et il est gratos.  ::ninja::

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Construct Classic intègre plus de fonctionnalités que Construct 2 pour le moment, y compris des pixel shaders pour faire des purs effets parfois bien utiles (colorer un sprite...).
Par contre ça exporte les jeux en .exe

----------


## Mephisto

Ouaip, rien à voir avec la souplesse de ceux faits avec Construct 2 et l'HTML 5 c'est sur. Cela dit pour le moment moi je prefere utiliser un truc éprouvé et complet. Quitte à utiliser des .exe à papa. 

Si y en a que ça interesse jpeux faire des petits tutos ou des .cap expliquant certaines situations.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Volontiers : http://www.scirra.com/forum/topic532...12.html#333212 :D
edit : en fait c'est bon, j'ai trouvé.  ::o: 
Fallait juste faire un for each enemy -> instructions

----------


## Pode

J'ai développé une paire de plugins pour Construct2, disponibles sur leur forum (la liste des plugins est là : http://www.scirra.com/forum/c2-plugi...opic47002.html - je suis également Pode chez eux).
C2 a pas mal grandit dernièrement, et peut exporter sur mobile (iOS/Android, avec appmobi ou CocoonJS), et en .exe (en utilisant Awesomium comme wrapper). Les shaders WebGL sont également de la partie.

Comme ce sujet est dédié à Construct, et pas Construct2, est-ce que ça vaut la peine de commencer ici un nouveau fil, pour les gens voulant découvrir, poser des questions ou demander de l'aide, ou est-ce qu'il vaut mieux continuer ici ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Vaut mieux continuer ici, la fréquentation est déjà pas bien grande, inutile de l'éparpiller. 
Je vais de ce pas renommer le topic.

----------


## Pode

OK.
A l'avenir, quand je développerai un nouveau plugin, je mettrais également ici un lien vers les pages de démo, pour pousser un peu le truc  ::): .

Pour commencer, les quatre derniers plugins que j'ai placé dans la communauté :
- un générateur de QR Code (pratique pour créer un code vers le jeu que vous développez et permettre à l'utilisateur de sortir son smartphone pour accéder à cette page sans lui faire taper une longue URL) :
http://www.scirra.com/forum/plugin-q...opic56438.html
- une behavior pour appliquer des effets graphiques au Sprite dans une webapp : http://www.scirra.com/forum/behavior...opic51516.html (certains sont lents, tout est fait en JAvascript !)
- une behavior pour faire une détection de visage http://www.scirra.com/forum/behavior...opic55800.html (même techno qu'OpenCV, par exemple)
- un plugin pour transformer une chaîne de caractère vers le base32k, au lieu du base64 (ça permet de stocker les strings en utilisant des caractères asiatiques, et donc de gagner un octet sur deux, en Javascript - en bref, c'est mieux pour échanger du texte ou le stocker sur la machine) : http://www.scirra.com/forum/pluginba...opic56155.html

----------


## Pode

Une petite news : j'ai posté un nouveau plugin (*QR Decoder*) sur le forum de Scirra : http://www.scirra.com/forum/topic570...19.html#355119. Il permet de faire de la reconnaissance de QR Code entièrement en Javascript ! (Le code utilise le port JS de la lib ZXing : https://github.com/LazarSoft/jsqrcode. Si vous avez un navigateur récent, qui supporte le getUserMedia() (donc pour le moment Chrome, et FF en Nightly avec le bon flag mis à _true_), ça donne ça :

----------


## Jean27b

Je vais commencer par regarder les tutos vidéos !

----------


## Pode

J'ai posté un nouveau plugin sur le forum de Construct2 : http://www.scirra.com/forum/plugin-c...opic57975.html

C'est un port de Chromanin.js (l'original est là : http://amsqr.github.com/chromanin.js/texgen.html).
Ce plugin permet de générer des textures procédurales, comme des textures de nuage, d'herbe, de bois, ou de marbre, _au runtime dans Construct2_.

Quelques exemples : 


Vous pouvez copier/Coller n'importe quel script qui marche pour le Chromanin.js d'origine, et l'utiliser tel quel dans le plugin C2, il fonctionnera sans aucune modification ! (J'ai dû me prendre un peu la terre pour corriger quelques erreurs dans le code d'origine pour lui faire passer la minification et l'accélérer un peu).

Si vous voulez connaître l'intégralité des fonctions disponibles pour créer des textures procédurales, elles sont là (c'est l'original) : http://amsqr.github.com/chromanin.js/editor.html

----------


## Pode

Je viens de créer un nouveau plugin pour C2 : http://www.scirra.com/forum/topic585...41.html#360841

Le plugin permet de créer une zone de drag'n'drop dans votre webapp, et donc d'autoriser votre utilisateur à faire glisser une image ou un fichier texte depuis un de ses dossiers, vers l'application.

Cela permet, par exemple, d'utiliser une image extérieure pour un avatar au sein du jeu, ou de charger des fichiers textes comportant des infos sauvegardées...

----------


## Mephisto

Ah, pas mal du tout ça, félicitations ça pourra servir à beaucoup de monde. Bon pas moi pour le moment j'utilise encore le Classic.  ::P:  
Tiens d'ailleurs sur le site de Scirra, c'est moi ou il n'y a plus de traces du Classic justement ?

----------


## Pode

@mephisto : il faut aller dans les forums pour voir la section dédiée au Classic.

----------


## Pode

J'ai ajouté un plugin pour C2 : http://www.scirra.com/FORUM/topic587...69.html#362069.
Ce plugin permet d'utiliser l'API HTML5 *postMessage*, pour échanger des message entre 2 iframes. Comme j'avais réalisé un plugin pour C2 qui permettait d'utiliser des iframes au sein d'une app C2, les gens ont commencé à "insérer" d'autres de leurs jeux déjà exportés au sein de leurs nouvelles apps créées avec C2, à l'aide de ce plugin "iframe".
Le plugin "postMessage" que je viens de créer permet d'échanger des infos entre ces iframes, afin de créer, par exemple, des jeux à deux sur le même écran. (Cela permet de faire des applis de chat, par exemple, pas très intéressant si les 2 sont sur le même écran  :;): , mais aussi des jeux en "split screen").

----------


## squale

Salut à tous, juste un petit message pour vous signaler que Construct 2 arrive sur GreenLight de Steam, si vous souhaitez supporter Scirra pour qu'il soit disponible sur cette plateforme, n'hésitez pas à aller voter : http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile.../?id=103246571

@mephisto : On trouve toujours des traces de Construct Classic sur le site de scirra, clique sur Construct 2 dans le menu de la page d'accueil et il y a un lien dans le menu de la page suivante (à droite).

----------


## Pode

J'ai ajouté une nouvelle révision au plugin *FileReader*, qui permet à votre utilisateur de charger un fichier texte ou un fichier image depuis son disque dur, et de l'utiliser dans le jeu créé avec C2 :
http://www.scirra.com/forum/topic500...60.html#315160

----------


## Pode

J'ai mis à jour mon plugin *FileSaver* : http://www.scirra.com/forum/plugin-f...803_page1.html
On peut maintenant sauvegarder un fichier texte sur le disque dur, ou une image !

Une démo, pour sauvegarder les snapshots de la caméra, par exemple : https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1412774/Sav...emo/index.html (fonctionne sous Chrome).

----------


## Pode

J'ai ajouté un nouveau shader WebGL sur le forum de Construct2 - *2D Dynamic Lighting*: http://www.scirra.com/forum/topic591...62.html#364062
Le shader est porté et adapté du travail de Matt Greer : http://www.mattgreer.org/post/4dynamicLightingShadows
L'idée est d'utiliser un Sprite avec les "normales" dedans, comme code couleur, pour ajouter une ombre dynamique :
Le Sprite d'exemple : 
Le Sprite avec les normales : 
Le rendu dynamique :

Une démo interactive (le carré jaune est la source lumineuse) :
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1412774/Lig...emo/index.html

----------


## Pode

J'ai porté un shader GLSL vers C2 vite fait (là : http://www.scirra.com/forum/topic599...14.html#368714), pour profiter d'un zoom bilinéaire sur les images : 


Avec ce shader, vous pouvez profiter d'un zoom autre que celui fourni par votre browser habituellement sur le *canvas*.

La démo : https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1412774/Web...emo/index.html

----------


## aktarus

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis nouveau dans le monde passionnant de "construct" et j'ai lu les 10 pages de cette discussion. Je m'initie en suivant des tutos, notamment ceux se trouvant sur le site officiel. J'ai fait des tutos qui concerne les "platform game", les "top down view" et maintenant je cherche un tuto de jeu en 2D iso.
Est ce qu'une bonne âme aurait un tuto a me suggérer? ou bien un lien expliquant le principe.
Ou bien m'expliquer la différence entre utiliser un plateau de tiles en losanges ou hexagonal... 
Je vous en serait bien reconnaissant.  :;):

----------


## Mephisto

> J'ai ajouté un nouveau shader WebGL sur le forum de Construct2 - *2D Dynamic Lighting*: http://www.scirra.com/forum/topic591...62.html#364062
> Le shader est porté et adapté du travail de Matt Greer : http://www.mattgreer.org/post/4dynamicLightingShadows
> L'idée est d'utiliser un Sprite avec les "normales" dedans, comme code couleur, pour ajouter une ombre dynamique :
> Le Sprite d'exemple : https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1412774/Lig...mo/mansion.png
> Le Sprite avec les normales : https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1412774/Lig...mo/normals.png
> Le rendu dynamique :
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1412774/LightingDemo/demo.png
> Une démo interactive (le carré jaune est la source lumineuse) :
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1412774/Lig...emo/index.html


Woah, ça me serait bien utile... ::(:  Mais je reste coincé sur le Classic faute de moyens, et je vais pas lancer du crowfunding pour 100 balles, donc pour le moment mon projet est au point mort. Très sympa tout ces plugins sinon Pode.  :;): 

Pour l'isométrique, c'est faisable, mais compliqué. Déjà pour faire tes sprites, puis pour gérer les placements et les mouvements sur ta grille.

----------


## aktarus

> Woah, ça me serait bien utile... Mais je reste coincé sur le Classic faute de moyens, et je vais pas lancer du crowfunding pour 100 balles, donc pour le moment mon projet est au point mort. Très sympa tout ces plugins sinon Pode. 
> 
> Pour l'isométrique, c'est faisable, mais compliqué. Déjà pour faire tes sprites, puis pour gérer les placements et les mouvements sur ta grille.


Merci Mephisto,

Pour les sprites, si je me lance sur un projet (j'en suis encore loin) je compterai sur un graphiste of course. 

Pour la grille et les déplacements, c'est la que je me pose des questions, en fait j'ai télécharger un exemple d'iso en losange qui m'a l'air pas mal: http://www.scirra.com/arcade/addicti...metric-example
Bon c'est basic mais j'ai plus ou moins compris le principe, du moins sur ce modèle.
Mais ça m'a l'air un peu trop simple. Qu'en pense tu?

----------


## Dks

Salut à tous, je passe par là pour poser une petite question, peut-on boucler un background pour donner l'impression que le joueur est sur une piste fermée ? Oui c'est zarbi comme ça, en gros il faut imaginer un circuit (ovale) vu de côté, la caméra reste fixée sur le perso. Je crois que c'est dans le genre Defender sorti sur atari 2600..

----------


## Pode

@Dks : tu imagines ta situation sur un jeu vu de côté, de dessus, ou en Mode7 ?

----------


## Dks

Salut à toi, en fait la vue que l'on peut trouver sur des beat them all un espèce de 3/4 dessus. J'ai trifouillé une chouilla construct 2 et bon comme je suis bien mauvais je n'ai pas réussi à mettre en place le sol/background qui boucle.
Un croquis ugly :





Bon biensûr dans le jeu la distance entre A et B est bien plus grande. En fait je me demande s'il ne faut pas juste déplacer le fond à la place du perso ??

----------


## Sejoten

Tu as un "behavior" qui s'appelle "Wrap". Il permet à un objet de tourner en boucle.
Il faut que tu mettes deux background de la largeur de ton jeu pour que ça marche.

----------


## Dks

J'ai vu warp justement mais je n'ai pas dû piger son fonctionnement, on dirait l'effet sur le jeu asteroids où l'on se TP d'un côté vers un autre.

Edit : bon en fait c'était simple... Bon je crois que je vais quand même m'occuper de mes tiles en priorité ^^. Merci pour avoir pointé le truc !

----------


## squale

Salut à tous ! Un petit message pour vous signaler qu'un membre de la communauté construct-french.fr a posté un tuto sur Construct Classic sur le site du zéro, n'hésitez pas à y jetter un oeuil et à lui faire un retour ! 

Développez des jeux en 2D avec Construct

Bonne lecture !

----------


## kiwi32

Hello les gens, je viens de tomber sur Construct2 via Steam Greenlight. Ca a l'air chouette comme outil, j'ai bien envie de m'y essayer. Savez-vous si il a déjà été développé des Point&Click avec cet outil ?

----------


## Elriks

Il y a des différences significatives avec Game Maker studio ?

J'ai récemment laché unity3D pour la création de mon jeu 2D car Unity et la 2D, c'est possible mais on s'arrache les cheveux.  Et j'ai hésité entre game maker et Construct 2 mais la communauté de game maker étant plus importante, je me suis lancé dedans sans trop fouiller dans les différences. 

On avance bien et je compte pas changer de logiciel sur ce projet la mais des fois qu'il y ai de vraies raisons de préférer construct 2 a GameMaker, je pourrai l'envisager pour les prochains projets.

----------


## bbd

> Hello les gens, je viens de tomber sur Construct2 via Steam Greenlight. Ca a l'air chouette comme outil, j'ai bien envie de m'y essayer. Savez-vous si il a déjà été développé des Point&Click avec cet outil ?


Je serais également intéressé par des exemples de P&C ou de jeux d'aventure si vous avez des liens. Sur le site de scirra, ce sont essentiellement des puzzle games ou des jeux d'arcade.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Tout est possible avec Construct du moment que c'est en 2D. 
Pour l'exemple Point&Click, j'ai fait ça avec C1 il y a quelques semaines : http://www.mediafire.com/?1f4ank5d7576gi5

----------


## lemaire

N'oubliez pas l'excellent outil "*Adventure Game Studio" (AGS)*. Gratuit, et une grosse grosse communauté.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Un petit up du topic.

Je me suis remis à Construct (la version Classic) pour m'amuser à créer un petit roguelike à la Pixel Dungeon mais dans une ambiance futuriste. Grace au plugin de génération de dungeon, j'arrive facilement à faire de la génération aléatoire de niveau qui ressemble à quelque chose (même si j'ai de choses à ajouter ensuite).

J'essaie maintenant de m'attaquer aux déplacements du personnage, et j'ai un peu de mal. Je voudrais un déplacement case par case, en cliquant à la souris, mais avec pathfinding (histoire de pouvoir atteindre une case éloignée sans cliquer 50 fois). J'ai cherché des exemples, j'ai trouvé un truc qui ressemble mais c'est pas au point (ça combine grid movement et pathfinding sur deux sprites qui sont superposés).Est-ce quelqu'un ici aurait réussi à faire un déplacement comme ça ?

----------


## basselune

Salut, je suis pas passé dans le coin depuis un moment, donc je ne réponds que maintenant.

Est ce que ça pourrait t'aider :
http://www.scirra.com/forum/plugins-...opic51087.html

Sinon tu peux regarder du coté des plugins et behaviours de rexrainbow :
http://www.scirra.com/forum/pluginbo...opic51891.html

Je kiffe les roguelikes, là je bosse sur autre chose mais j'aimerais bien m'y essayer aussi plus tard.
Tu parles d'un plugin de génération de donjon, tu peux m'en dire plus ?

----------


## JulLeBarge

Merci pour ces liens, mais ils concernent Construct 2, hors j'utilise encore la version classique pour ma part.
Le plugin que j'utilise pour la génération de donjon c'est ça:
http://www.scirra.com/forum/dungeonm...11.html#p55595

De mon côté j'ai laissé tombé Construct, c'est trop limité pour ce que je veux faire, donc je suis parti sur C#/XNA

----------


## basselune

ah merde, désolé, j'avais pourtant bien lu 'version classic', ça m'apprendra à répondre à pas d'heure !
Je suis resté longtemps sur la classic aussi, j'ai basculé sur la 2 que très récemment.
Moi, C#/XNA, ça me fait trop peur, tout ce code, et le temps que ça prends pour implémenter même des chose simples.
Merci pour ton lien et bon courage pour ton projet.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Moi, C#/XNA, ça me fait trop peur, tout ce code, et le temps que ça prends pour implémenter même des chose simples.
> Merci pour ton lien et bon courage pour ton projet.


Ben écoute ça m'a pris moins de temps de développer un générateur aléatoire qui fonctionne sur XNA que de faire fonctionner le plugin sur Construct Classic...
Tout simplement parce que XNA est fait pour ça, c'est pas si compliqué au final, et il est bien plus facile d'implémenter un algo de génération procédurale en C# qu'en eventsheet de Construct... Mais je suis en train d'essayer de refaire mon algo sur C2 justement, si j'y arrive je partagerai  :;):

----------


## JulLeBarge

hop, double post pour la bonne cause. Après une après-midi à jouer avec C2, j'ai réussi à refaire la même chose que ce que j'avais fait en XNA, à savoir générer un donjon assez simple et y placer un personnage que l'on peut déplacer. C'est moins propre que sous XNA, du fait de l'absence d'objet abstrait ou de classe personnalisée pour stocker les salles et leurs propriétés, mais j'ai trouvé des contournements et ça fonctionne bien. 
Je vais continuer dans cette voie du coup car C2 m'offre la souplesse du multi-support que je n'ai pas avec XNA.

EDIT: démo en ligne dispo ici si ça intéresse certains

----------


## Brouette Quantique

Bonsoir par ici, 

Je suis un utilisateur plutôt régulier de C2, la facilité avec laquelle on peut sortir des prototypes voire même des jeux complets est assez incroyable.

Si la question sur les point'n'click est toujours d'actualité, je suis en train d'en implémenter un (Ca va être un peu freestyle, la deadline est dans 4 jours), je pourrai éventuellement le poster par ici

----------


## bbd

Je suis toujours preneur d'exemples de point'n'click  :;): 

Sinon Construct est en promo en ce moment et jusqu'au 29 avril.

----------


## Tyler Durden

J'tai uploadé un exemple en haut au cas ou tu l'as pas vu.

----------


## bbd

> J'tai uploadé un exemple en haut au cas ou tu l'as pas vu.


Merci, oui j'avais bien vu et d'ailleurs ça répond bien à ce que je voulais faire. Ma réponse à Brouette était surtout mue par la curiosité.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> J'tai uploadé un exemple en haut au cas ou tu l'as pas vu.


Superbe ton exemple, le personnage c'est fait comment ? C'est un objet 3D ?

----------


## Brouette Quantique

Là c'est en cours de rush pour tenter d'avoir un truc plus ou moins potable.

Par contre, c'est fait avec des photos et la plupart du temps en première personne (Hors dialogues / Cutscenes, etc)

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Superbe ton exemple, le personnage c'est fait comment ? C'est un objet 3D ?


Ouep tout est en 3D pré-calculé.

----------


## bbd

Salut,

Est-ce que certains d'entre vous ont essayé de faire des dialogues avec des NPC avec différentes possibilités. Comme ça, je pensais déclarer une variable en fonction du choix du joueur et faire un event avec un objet text en fonction de la valeur de la variable. Pour stocker le texte, je pensais à un tableau ou un fichier csv.
Qu'en pensez-vous ? Avez-vous d'autres solutions peut-être plus économes en events ?

----------


## Brouette Quantique

Pour ma part, chaque séquence de dialogue (Chaque option donc) est une animation. Le joueur avance entre les répliques et recule avec clic gauche et clic droit.
Une fois la dernière frame de l'animation atteinte, l'animation spawn des objets texte avec les différents choix (Utiliser les image points sur la dernière frame de l'animation).

En fonction du choix sélectionné, l'animation précédente est détruite et la nouvelle est créee.
Pour le texte, chaque animation a son petit groupe qui modifie un objet texte "dialogue" en fonction de la frame en cours.

C'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus économe en events, mais vu qu'on avait énormément de photos on est obligés de détruire / créer sinon ça risque de ramer assez fort

----------


## Brouette Quantique

Hello,

Voilà, vous pouvez trouver le point'n'click sur lequel j'ai travaillé ici: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ispzfxrkck...en%20Final.rar

Vous incarnez une journaliste du nom de Natalie Byrne qui se réveille après 10 ans de coma. L'affaire de kidnappings durant laquelle elle a été shootée vient juste de reprendre, 10 ans plus tard. Copycat ou pas?

C'est un projet étudiant, c'est un peu fini n'importe comment et c'est pas complet, mais c'est un point'n'click sur C2  :;): 

Edit: Screenshotz

----------


## Septimium

Je télécharge cette nuit et te dirais ce que j'en pense demain  ::): 

En revanche ne t'attend pas a une critique constructive, je n'ai plus touché a un point&click depuis x-files sur PS1  ::P: 

Ps: Oui le "cette nuit" est relatif, mais comme apparemment tu es étudiant aussi, tu dois être dans le même cas que moi ^^

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Aaah, ça me donne envie de m'y remettre, j'ai jamais terminé mon shootem'up !  ::(: 
http://canapin.com/shooter/ touches fléchées et ctrl
Tous les graphismes sont originaux à part l'explosion.  ::o:  Et y a pas grand chose à faire, juste une dizaine d'ennemis à tuer et pas de fin...
J'avais une autre version avec des tourelles qui tiraient plein de projectiles à 360° mais je l'ai paumée...

----------


## Brouette Quantique

Et alors dans un tout autre genre, je vous propose Murder Illusion Love and Family, un party game basé sur le thème d'oedipe. (Ouioui ça fait MILF).

Ca se téléchoppe par ici: https://www.dropbox.com/s/kzqidvdzoa...ILF%20Gold.rar

Ca se joue à partir de 2 jusque 4 bonshommes en hotseat (Comprendre tout le monde sur le même PC) et ça dure genre 30 mins - 1h par partie.

Résumé: Les joueurs incarnent des frères qui vont se mettre sur la gueule afin d'être le favori de leur mère.
Pour se faire, ils doivent lui acheter moults cadeaux, cadeaux qui bien entendu coûtent de l'or. Et le meilleur moyen de récupérer de l'or reste de sortir du village pour aller frapper sur des mobs.
Les combats contre ces monstres ont lieu sous forme de 3 mini-jeux différents, où un autre joueur tiré aléatoirement incarne le monstre.

Pour suivre le mythe, une fois le monstre vaincu, il peut s'avérer qu'en fait c'était votre père que vous venez de rouster accidentellement. Il possède 3 points de vie et le jeu se termine au moment où il meurt pour de bons. A ce moment là, le joueur avec le plus de love points gagne la partie.
Les joueurs peuvent également acheter de l'équipement avec l'or gagné, ce qui les rend plus puissant en combat et leur permet de pouvoir s'attaquer  des ennemis plus balèzes et qui rapportent plus d'or.

----------


## bbd

> Hello,
> 
> Voilà, vous pouvez trouver le point'n'click sur lequel j'ai travaillé ici: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ispzfxrkck...en%20Final.rar
> 
> Vous incarnez une journaliste du nom de Natalie Byrne qui se réveille après 10 ans de coma. L'affaire de kidnappings durant laquelle elle a été shootée vient juste de reprendre, 10 ans plus tard. Copycat ou pas?
> 
> C'est un projet étudiant, c'est un peu fini n'importe comment et c'est pas complet, mais c'est un point'n'click sur C2 
> 
> Edit: Screenshotz
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/010...85a7405785.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f93...093351d840.jpg


Merci Brouette, ça télécharge ! Je suis curieux de voir ça.

Edit : je vais prendre ça demain car les 800 Mo font mal à ma connexion de m...

----------


## Brouette Quantique

> Merci Brouette, ça télécharge ! Je suis curieux de voir ça.
> 
> Edit : je vais prendre ça demain car les 800 Mo font mal à ma connexion de m...


J'ai ouï dire qu'il y aurait un bug dans le chapitre 13 (Dans la voiture). Si vous tombez sur une scène qui se joue en boucle, vous pouvez passer direct au chapitre 14 via le main menu.

Spoilers, si quelqu'un veut savoir ce qu'il s'y passe: 

Spoiler Alert! 


 Lorsque Natalie ramasse le pistolet pour pointer l'agent Hewes. Si elle tire, elle s'évanouit et se réveille au C14. Si elle ne tire pas, elle rend le pistolet à Hewes qui se rend compte que quelqu'un est planqué sur la banquette arrière. L'agent Dunham descend Hewes, Natalie s'évanouit et se réveille au C14

----------


## Adu

Raaahhhh avec le -50% sur Steam, j'hésite à me prendre la version complète.....
Principalement pour l'export multiplateformes, et parce que je me connais, si je tombe à un moment sur une limitation en terme de layer ou autre ça va me gaver ....
Il est souvent en soldes via Steam ? Ou possibilité de le trouver moins cher ailleurs ?

----------


## Lafrite

Non, il n'est vendu que par Steam et par le site officiel

----------


## Zav

Salut à tous.

Des lustres que je n'étais pas venu chez les canards. Je profite de m'être mis à Construct2 y'a plusieurs jours pour surfer à droite à gauche trouver des trucs et astuces. Du coup, j'ai déjà chopé quelques tricks dans ce topic, merci bien  ::P: 

Et je voulais vous partager ce petit shoot basé sur l'exemple du jeu "Ghost" intégré au logiciel. Ce n'est pas totalement 100% fini, il me reste surtout des feedbacks visuels à ajouter (genre survol de bouton, quelques fx, etc), mais le principe est là.

>>> The Last Spaceship <<<

----------


## Mephisto

Tiens j'ai jamais fait gaffe à ce topic. Juste pour dire que je me débrouille avec C2 moi aussi et que je partagerais peut être des petits trucs à l'avenir.  ::P:

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

On est en 2014, c'est l'avenir, partage donc tes petits trucs  ::): 

Je suis en train de bosser sur un jeu avec un coupain. J'ai très peu d'XP sur Construct 2 et je suis nul en algo donc je galère grave, mais je me décourage pas.
Ce sera un genre de gauntlet like coopératif et même qu'on pourra voyager dans le temps.  ::o:

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

https://www.construct3.com/

 ::w00t::

----------

